# The Seal Hunt Mega-Thread



## winchable (13 Apr 2004)

What are everyones thoughts on this renewed seal hunt?
From what I understand the hunt was reinstated after the seal population grew a great deal, also, seal pelts are in demand in Europe right now so the economic boosts outweigh the environmental loss.

So what I‘m thinking is (half-jokingly, half-seriously) is that people are all twisted over this because seals are cute, they‘re not deer or birds. Even greenpeace isn‘t worried about this, yet there is some kind objection to this from a group.

thoughts, comments etc.?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (13 Apr 2004)

As long as we don‘t club em into endangerment it‘s fine.


----------



## chrisf (13 Apr 2004)

There has NEVER been a risk of the seal population becoming endangered...

At the moment, it‘s quite the opposite... the seal bio-mass is too large to be supported by it‘s enviroment...

I see no reason not to support the seal hunt.

It‘s a viable industry offering employment to people who would other wise be lacking.

Yes, they‘re cute and they‘re cuddly, and if you want to pet one, you‘re on your own, those little buggers bite.


----------



## willy (13 Apr 2004)

It isn‘t like there‘s a shortage of them.  I think that the cuteness factor is definitely the reason people are upset: other than the really hardcore animal rights groups, no one is worried about the millions of chickens, cattle, etc killed each year, and really, what makes for such a difference between the case of such other animals and that of seals?  I say let whacking day begin.


----------



## Spr.Earl (13 Apr 2004)

No shortage of seals but there is of Cod which is the main diet of the seal!
Save a Cod Club a Seal!!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2004)

If you can‘t get home for the annual hunt:

Seal Hunt


----------



## brin11 (13 Apr 2004)

My concern is that they are humanely killed.  I also feel strongly about how animals are treated while they‘re alive not after they‘re dead.  If the sealers can guarantee that they will not suffer and that their deaths will be humane I don‘t have a major problem with it.


----------



## Spr.Earl (14 Apr 2004)

Theres no other way,you have to preserve the pelt.


----------



## winchable (14 Apr 2004)

They have legitimately humane ways of doing it now from what I hear, Clubbing is a thing of the past, although I can‘t be sure.

And there are new regulations the hunter has to follow before he can cart off the seals pelt. He has to check to make sure the seal isn‘t suffering etc.


----------



## chalk1 (14 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by recceguy:
> [qb] If you can‘t get home for the annual hunt:
> 
> Seal Hunt
> ...


Hey recceguy...whats with the naughty anime? 

Just a Sig Op: Im just wondering about something - you say the seal bio-mass is too large? Im not disagreeing with this, Im just wondering if you have a source I (we) could check out for this. Also, has anyone checked out (or have firsthand knowledge) about the profit and/or employment from this? I don‘t mean to sound as though Im more concerned about the money, but maritimers (and others, Im quite sure) can understand the positive impact a few extra hundred in your income can have each year.


----------



## chrisf (14 Apr 2004)

No, I can‘t cite a source, as I don‘t recall the source... but it is accurate.

After years of a reduced hunt, combined with favorable breeding conditions, the seals are basically eating themselves out of house on home.

On the subject of clubbing, I can assure people it‘s humane assuming it‘s done properly. Essentially, the seal is rendered unconcious and killed in the one blow. Quick painless death, actually much more humane then shooting. If a sealer shoots a seal from a distance, and only wounds the seal, then the seal is likely to slip into it‘s hole and die a slow painful death.

The whole clubbing thing just *seems* inhumane at first to an observer, because it‘s the instinctual thought of "oh dear, he‘s hitting that cute little animal".

With regards to the value, if I recall correctly, the value on the European market has been going up over the last several years, and yes, *atlantic canadians* would appreciate the extra income... and you‘re not looking at a few extra *hundred* if you spend some time on the flows sealing... if that were the case, it wouldn‘t be worth the risk of life and limb... realistically, you‘re looking at several thousand from a season spent sealing... the only pelt price I could find at the moment placed the average price at $25, but that‘s based on an average from the last several years, I seem to recall the price up around $35/pelt now.


----------



## Garry (14 Apr 2004)

Source: pick me. Hop on a plane, head off the coast, pick  a direction, and fly. If you don‘t pass over a seal herd (and a big one at that) in 5 minutes, I‘ll buy you beer till you drop.

They‘re darn near everywhere.

If they looked like those camel spiders, no one would say a word. 

As for the humane treatment, I couldn‘t agree more. Animals deserve our respect, just because. However, I think perception is half the problem: a 6 foot club will hit harder (and often more accurately) than a .22, but we‘re programmed to accept a club as "violent" and a gun as humane.  

Ever been to a slaughterhouse? The seals have it good.....

We use animals. Deal with it.

Cheers-Garry


----------



## chalk1 (14 Apr 2004)

Thanks Gents.

Just a Sig OP/Garry: Im not quite sure where I heard this (either CBC or CTV), but they mentioned that on average, a seal hunter will make roughly $2500/season. Again, Im not disagreeing with your comments, Im just wondering if anyone else has heard this.


----------



## Tyrnagog (14 Apr 2004)

$2500/season?  That sounds a tad low to me...  but what do I know...


----------



## chrisf (14 Apr 2004)

Bare in mind that most sealers are fishermen trying to supplement their income during the winter... you‘re not looking at $2500 for a years work, more like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Tyrnagog (14 Apr 2004)

Ahh... I didn‘t realzie the season was so short...


----------



## chalk1 (14 Apr 2004)

Wow. Once again, the media being inaccurate. Thanks for the info guys-very interesting.


----------



## Milkbone (19 Apr 2004)

"I wanted to write to you to relay the views of the German people. We are in shock; days after our two secret service agents were kidnapped and assassinated in Iraq the story that dominates our newspapers nationwide, however, is a greater evil: A massacre of massive proportion, the slaughter of 300,000 baby seals on Canadian soil, an absolute outrage. 

In coffee houses, restaurants and on the streets, Germans are asking themselves who should be hated more, the Americans or their neighbours the Canadians. 

The papers describe both nations as murderers. It is absolutely unbelievable that Canadians are allowing this, or is your government so out of control allowing laws to pass without the consent of your population? 

In Quebec especially. One hundred fifty thousand has been the yearly quota for decades, and that rises to 300,000 this year? Have you all lost your minds? 

Canadians have always been loved by Germans, that cannot be said about your neighbours down south. 

However, Canadians are today being looked at in a very different light by us animal lovers in Germany. There is absolutely no point in this senseless slaughter and a little interest or concern by everyone in Canada directed to your government officials would end this historical horror and madness. 

Dieter W. Doneit 

Munich, Germany


 http://www.canoe.ca/OttawaSun/editorial.html


----------



## casing (19 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Milkbone:
> [qb] "There is absolutely no point in this senseless slaughter and a little interest or concern by everyone in Canada directed to your government officials would end this historical horror and madness."[/qb]


This guy is a bit late as the story has already been clubbed to death.  He obviously is unaware of the full story behind the seal hunt.  There is a place in the world for tree huggers and fur huggers, but too often they hear what they want to hear and then "take up the cause".  At least they have something important to occupy their thoughts.


----------



## Gunnar (19 Apr 2004)

So....these two seals walk into a club....;-)

Honestly, I think the guy‘s problem ought to be not with Canada, nor the old news, but the fact that his newspapers seem to believe that killing seals is just as bad as killing people...or worse, that he believes them....


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Apr 2004)

"Canadians have always been loved by Germans"

Showed my grandfather by shooting him in the arm with a cannon from a ME109. 

To all my "father land friends" reading this Eat Sh** and mind your own buisness.


----------



## GrahamD (19 Apr 2004)

I bet the cows and chickens feel that the seal hunting debate is a double standard.


----------



## dann0 (19 Apr 2004)

Erinnern Sie sich an die Massenvernichtung? 

Wenn Sie ein Finger deuten, drei Punkte zurück an Ihnen.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (19 Apr 2004)

I never did like those baby seals. Not nearly as cute and cuddly as pigs and cows and lamb and tuna and chicken. Besides it‘s all done humanly with wiffle bats.


----------



## DogOfWar (19 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Apr 2004)

To our animal zealots   

 http://www.maddox.xmission.com/bigpot6.jpg


----------



## rcr75vri (19 Apr 2004)

However, Canadians are today being looked at in a very different light by us animal lovers in Germany. There is absolutely no point in this senseless slaughter and a little interest or concern by everyone in Canada directed to your government officials would end this historical horror and madness. 

Dieter W. Doneit 

Munich, Germany


  http://www.canoe.ca/OttawaSun/editorial.html  [/QB][/QUOTE]

Dieter:

I think the same can be said about the German‘s Yours was call the Holocaust.........  :gunner:


----------



## jrhume (19 Apr 2004)

Gators in the US were protected for many years until their numbers recovered enough that the critters became a menace.  Not enough predators taking the young‘ns.

They‘re being hunted now.  Not many people are interested in protesting such hunts.  Wonder why?    

Deer are over-running many areas of the US where hunting has not been allowed for decades.  Now hunts are being re-introduced in some of those areas.  Lots of hand wringing though.

Deer have such big, cute eyes.

 

Jim


----------



## Jungle (19 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by brin11:
> [qb] If the sealers can guarantee that they will not suffer and that their deaths will be humane I don‘t have a major problem with it. [/qb]


I‘d like that kind of guarantee for myself... it‘s not like all humans die a painless and "humane" death.


----------



## Jungle (19 Apr 2004)

It‘s not like we can teach Germany anything about horror and madness... This Dieter guy is probably one of the countless Germans who still argue the holocaust never happened.


----------



## casing (19 Apr 2004)

I think you folks are unfairly lumping this guy Dieter and the publisher of his paper in with all Germans. That really isn‘t fair--would you like to be lumped in with all tree hugging extremists out on Vancouver Island? I think not, so give Germany a break here.  There are plenty of people in Canada of the same opinion as Dieter.  All nations have people of narrow mind.  Scold Dieter and the paper if you disagree with them, but leave Germany out of it.

It always amazes me how seemingly liberal-minded people are so quick to gang up on others.  Try to educate the uninformed instead of bully them.


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Apr 2004)

Naw were all talking about just the germans affiliated with the news paper article or who think like that. We just didn‘t think we needed to specify because it‘s obvious


----------



## stukirkpatrick (19 Apr 2004)

Too many times to extremist groups try to persuade others that they are right, by speaking for other people.  I agree too that its safe to say not all of Germany shares the same views as this environmental group, about the killing of animals.

Oktoberfest anyone?


----------



## condor888000 (19 Apr 2004)

They may not all share the same views, but neither do we. Dieter is lumping us all together, just as we are doing to the Germans.

Personally, I don‘t care one way or the other. I have one question though, what do the hunters do with the meat?


----------



## Jarnhamar (19 Apr 2004)

They eat it. Many small towns and settlements to the north survive off hunted game. For most it is thee only source of food for them. They also sell it to. Thats how they buy clothes for their children and afford medicine. I‘m not too sure but they might sell the pelts too? 

Check on pages 24 and 25 of the canadian edition of maxim this month. its a blurg (with graphic picture) of a japaniese hunting trick. For a few months each year they use sonar equipment to confuse donplines luring them into small coves and drive up to them in moterboats killing them pulling them abord. The water is the colour of red wine. 
This stuff happens all over, some people just have the common sence to keep reporters and crusaders away.


----------



## nULL (19 Apr 2004)

Until humans aren‘t getting killed in horrific, inhuman ways, why all the commotion over seals? Why don‘t the protestors go and sponsor a child in Africa?


----------



## brin11 (19 Apr 2004)

> I‘d like that kind of guarantee for myself... it‘s not like all humans die a painless and "humane" death.


Of course, I‘d like that guarantee as well.  Unfortunately, we don‘t all have a humane death but does that mean that we should make animals suffer?  The two don‘t go hand in hand.  I‘m speaking as someone in the animal health industry here so I see animal suffering everyday.  Their welfare is my bread and butter which is where I‘m coming from.  We are the stewards of the earth (and I‘m not talking biblical here, simply that we seem to be the most numerous/highest life form) and it is our responsibility to ensure that when we "use" animals that we do it in the most humane ways possible.  We make decisions about killing these animals for whatever reasons that have nothing to do with our survival where the other animals do it simply to survive.  I don‘t believe any of you who agree with the seal hunt wish the animals to suffer and scream in agony during their death regardless of some of the macho statements I‘ve read here.

For the record, I support the seal hunt as I believe their numbers are getting to the crisis point and they should be culled.



> Until humans aren‘t getting killed in horrific, inhuman ways, why all the commotion over seals? Why don‘t the protestors go and sponsor a child in Africa?


This is a silly statement.  Some people choose to support the welfare of people (ie. sponsoring a child in Africa) while others choose to support the welfare of animals.  Some do both or neither.  They have nothing to do with each other.


----------



## DogOfWar (19 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## Marcus OGorman (20 Apr 2004)

Dirty rotten baby seals. They‘re always in the way!

I say clubbin‘ is too good for them. I say send them to Iraq!


----------



## Gibson (20 Apr 2004)

So a baby seal walks into a bar.  Bartender says "What‘ll it be?"

"Anythings good" says the seal. "So long as it ain‘t Canadian Club."


----------



## GrahamD (20 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Marcus OGorman:
> [qb] Dirty rotten baby seals. They‘re always in the way!
> 
> I say clubbin‘ is too good for them. I say send them to Iraq! [/qb]


Just a thought here, but there may actually be people on this site who have friends in Iraq.

I realise you‘re intending a stab at humour, but people really are dying in Iraq, and their friends and families would obviously be deeply offended by such a remark.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Apr 2004)

How?


----------



## Slim (20 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by GrahamD:
> Just a thought here, but there may actually be people on this site who have friends in Iraq.
> 
> I realise you‘re intending a stab at humour, but people really are dying in Iraq, and their friends and families would obviously be deeply offended by such a remark. [/QB]


GROAN!!!


----------



## casing (20 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Gibson:
> [qb] So a baby seal walks into a bar.  Bartender says "What‘ll it be?"
> 
> "Anythings good" says the seal. "So long as it ain‘t Canadian Club." [/qb]


Oh man, I laughed so hard when I read this! Thanks for the rib cracker, Gibson!


----------



## GrahamD (20 Apr 2004)

How?

Ok, he‘s saying that clubbing isn‘t a good enough way to kill a seal, that to kill them properly we should send them to Iraq.

Wow funny.  I‘m glad to know that you guys don‘t see that as insensitive (maybe even ignorant).  Since over 700 Americans have died I don‘t think that its appropriate, but thats just me I guess.

Just forget what I said before.


----------



## Jarnhamar (20 Apr 2004)

I‘d rather a seal die fighting an iraq soldier then an american soldier    

I dont think he was saying that at all but thats just speculation.
if i was an american id be more pissed off at canadians not sending any troops then someone making a jab about seals.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Apr 2004)

Graham, you got to learn to get a sense of (black) humor if you expect to survive in the infantry.


----------



## Tyler (20 Apr 2004)

Is it just me? Or does it seem like someone (no names, no serials#) gets offended in almost every single thread, thereby taking it off-topic, and into one big, long, explaination thread about the ‘offensive‘ post in question?

All of this political correctness is starting to piss me off. GROW SOME THICKER SKIN FOR F*** SAKES! AND GET A SENSE OF HUMOUR!    

*rant mode off

Screw this, I‘m gonna‘ go club some seals. I already killed a mouse tonight, so I‘m off to a good start.

Tyler


----------



## Slim (20 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by GrahamD:
> [qb]Ok, he‘s saying that clubbing isn‘t a good enough way to kill a seal, that to kill them properly we should send them to Iraq.[/qb]


Did I read some place that you‘re attempting to join the service?

If you are then you, my friend, are in for a rough go!

If I were you I would get out to the grden and start growing a sense of humour PDQ. Those guys in the forces will eat you alive otherwise...

Enjoy darling.


----------



## stukirkpatrick (20 Apr 2004)

Also, what about nuclear arms?  You can‘t hug your children with nuclear arms?    :crybaby:


----------



## GrahamD (20 Apr 2004)

Like I said, 

Forget what I said.

I‘m not offended, I just though that there may be people out the who might be.

And "Did I read some place that you‘re attempting to join the service?

If you are then you, my friend, are in for a rough go!

If I were you I would get out to the grden and start growing a sense of humour PDQ. Those guys in the forces will eat you alive otherwise..."

No, when I‘m confronted with someone adopting gallows humour about a conflict we are not even involved in, I‘m pretty sure I will just ignore it.

I have a great sense of humour, and I know I‘ll do just fine, I‘ve worked with ALL sorts over the years and I don‘t ever have any problems fitting in with my coworkers.


----------



## Slim (21 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by GrahamD:
> [qb] I have a great sense of humour, and I know I‘ll do just fine, I‘ve worked with ALL sorts over the years and I don‘t ever have any problems fitting in with my coworkers. [/qb]


Sure, GrahamD, I know you will.

I don‘t suppose you‘d like to share with us all which unit will be humbly graced with your witty presence?


----------



## GrahamD (21 Apr 2004)

I have no idea what unit I might end up with, I‘m hoping for PPCLI, and I indicated that during my interview.
Beyond that, your guess is a good as mine.

Anyway, I do have responses for that bait you‘re dangling out there, essentially calling me a liar by sarcasticaly contradicting my statement.

But... I‘m willing to drop it as I said before, apparently you are not, rather, it seems you are heart set on trying to insinuate that I‘m not cut out for the military because you don‘t like my posts.

So, if you don‘t yet feel satisfied that you‘ve come after me enough, then lets take it to email or PM‘s, and I can try my best to explain to you why you‘re wrong.
However, if you‘re just going to be dismissive like you were with your last post, then there‘s really no point.


----------



## GrahamD (21 Apr 2004)

I totally wan‘t even aware that you could have an ego about having a sense of humour.
Maybe if I said, "I‘m so funny", or "my sense of humour is better than yours", or "move over Jerry Seinfeld, here comes my sense of humour".

I‘m curious to know how you would sell yourself during a job interview if mentioning your positive attributes was too egotistical of a thing for you to do.

To respond to your totally useless and inflamatory post, I only mentioned my sense of humour in defense of a statement that indicated I didn‘t have one.
 If defending myself against outright attacks on my personality is egotistical, then I think you need to pay more attention in English class.


----------



## Slim (22 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by GrahamD:
> I think you need to pay more attention in English class. [/QB]


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Apr 2004)

This urinating wall is getting pretty wet!


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Apr 2004)

An ego is just what people call it when they lack the confidence you show  

I tell my wife guys wanna be me and girls wanna date me
She says im balding have a big nose and my one ear is a fraction lower than the other.

She‘s intimidated by my confidence, thats all.
 

Sence of humor is paramount ( <--- One of those goofy words you‘ll hear a lot) in the army. You need to be able to laugh when something bad happens.


----------



## chrisf (25 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The WetGrunt:
> [qb] PS I truly dont care how an animal dies. Odds are Ill be dragged violently from this earth be it bullet,knife, car accident, or heart attack. And im fine with that. [/qb]


Then you‘re a nut. Nothing wrong with humane treatment for anyone or anything.

You‘ll likely end up passing away either peacefully in bed or drugged silly in a hospital bed. Most people do.


----------



## Jarnhamar (25 Apr 2004)

Kinda sad to hear a cop say an animals life isn‘t really important. I was taught all life is sacred.


----------



## Ranger (25 Apr 2004)

and that is something very good to go by, you were taught well


----------



## D-n-A (25 Apr 2004)

the seal hunt thing reminded me of a part of a song

You know what I‘m gonna do? 
I‘m gonna get myself a 1967 Cadaliac Eldarado Convertable, 
Hot Pink! 
With whale skin hub caps, 
An all leather cow interior, 
And big brown baby seal eyes for headlights. 
YEAH!


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2004)

Its been ongoing for such a long time, and its a way of life to many, and its income in a seasonal employed area where the dole is the sorce of income in the months when they cant fish, etc.

I too dont mind the cull if its done quick and humanely, as in no suffering. Yes, it made the news here too, and it was reported that they creatures were skinned alive, etc.

If so, thats wrong. Accross Canada every autumn, there is big game hunting from deer, to moose and bear and all similar beasts. I was raised on the parairies of Saskatchewan, and yes I have participated in many good hunts, big game and migratory birds alike. I dont hear any public outcry of that, or at least not here.

In Australia there is a cry to ban even simple duck hunting by our green tree hugging granola eating snivel libertarians. It looks like they‘ll win too.

Do I hunt or recreationally shoot here? No. I get enough ‘trigger time‘ on the job. 

You get whingers and whiners everywhere you go.


Regards,

Wes


----------



## nULL (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by brin11:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


While both groups of protestors (human & animal rights) may be equally "right" in their respective causes, to claim that both are equally important and equally deserving of attention sounds pretty callous when you actually look at _real_ tragedies.


 http://news.independent.co.uk/world/africa/story.jsp?story=514324 


BTW wesley, you forget to mention the culling of roos and the merciless slaughter of rabbits.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Apr 2004)

ATTN NULL: In this land, roos are pests, and are in plague preportions in some areas. 

At Dochra Airfield, Singleton, about 5,000 roos are on it at any given occasion. At another base in Puckapunyal, over 45,000 roos were shot in a matter of weeks, as they were starving themselves so bad, even the PMQ patch was crowded.

In drought effected areas roos must compete for grass and water, as do the sheep and cattle. Some areas of Australia have not seen rain in 3-4yrs, and kids growning up have yet to see rain. Fact. 

So the farmers must even shoot their own animals as there is no water or grass. Hence the roos suffer too, some terribly, and they are shot.

Roos here are harvested professionally, and feed the petfood industry, and its regulated. 

Along with the petfood, the roos bi-products are used in leather, skins/pelts and paws for the tourist industry, so it all BALANCES out.

I love the native species, and I would never kill one deliberately, although a few near misses by some roos on the highways over the years.

Reciently I took in a mauled currawong to the vet, who passed it on to WIRES, who specify native animal recovery, so dont label me as some type of redneck murderer! I have great respect for all animals of any size.

Feral animals introduced here by the English, such as the red fox (kill bilbys and other native animals) are fair game for shooters 365 days/yr. Also other feral creatures such as pigs (destroy habitant along with the water buffalo), water buffalo, cats,  goats, donkeys, dogs, and yes even camels are fair game too. all of course in certain areas, etc.

Secondly about rabbits. These are introduced species from England, and are also in plague preportions along with the European mice which both cycle. Its outragous when you see 10‘s of thousands of the creatures massing like something out of a 1950s horror film.

The Callisi virus, along with miximitosis (spelling) are passed on to the rabbits by touching noses, again to cull them as they are RUINING the habitat, and causing native species to become endangered and die off.

So if you go on about the ‘needless‘ slaughter of animals, what about the beef and pork industry, and the chooks too, and the violent deaths they get before they come to your dinner table? You gonna chuck a whinge there too?

I am a proud member of PETA (People who Eat Tastey Animals), as I am sure you and most are on here, and I certainlly do not feel guilty when I enjoy and good steak or have bacon and eggs.

I also enjoy a good croc or emu steak too. Its expensive and its good,a s both of these creatures too are farmed for their meat, and their bi-products. I also love ‘shark and chips‘ too, smothered in vinegar.

So Mr NULL, ‘dont come the raw prawn‘ with me mate, get your facts straight,and EDUCATE ( and I mean EDUCATE - you do have google dont ya?) yourself on the serious problems of feral creatures and kangaroos here in Australia before you fire ‘splintex‘ at me! 

Does anyone wanna educate this bloke what ‘splintex‘ is?

Regards,

Wes


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Apr 2004)

Too right!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## chrisf (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Wesley H. Allen, CD:
> [qb]I am a proud member of PETA (People who Eat Tastey Animals), as I am sure you and most are on here, and I certainlly do not feel guilty when I enjoy and good steak or have bacon and eggs.[/qb]


If god didn‘t want us to eat animals, he wouldn‘t have made them from meat.




> [qb]I also enjoy a good croc or emu steak too. Its expensive and its good,a s both of these creatures too are farmed for their meat, and their bi-products. I also love ‘shark and chips‘ too, smothered in vinegar.
> [/qb]]


Croc? Any good? I‘ve had shark, was rather good, still haven‘t gotten around to Emu.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Apr 2004)

It just melts in your mouth as does water buffalo! However I dont eat grubs and stuff like that, but I have seen it done. I have wutchity (spelling) grubs in my garden and they produce a moth the size of a sparrow.

Sometimes I wonder if its Jurrasic Park here for real.

Spiders and snakes are milked for their venom, which is injected into ‘wabbits‘ to create an antin-venine. The red back spider has to be disected to get its poison, but the funnel webs are ‘milked‘ too, but using a mini suction device to get the poison off its fangs as it drips off them. Freaky stuff, but it saves countless lives each year.

Emus are also harvested for their oil, which is medicinal, and I have some here at home. 

Anyways, its going on the back of 9(2100), and half 5 comes early. I gotta hit the farter. Have a good day.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## K. Ash (26 Apr 2004)

Anyone hear about the protesters over in Germany outside the Canadian embassy? They were all upset and teary eyed over Canada‘s seal hunt.

These people obviously know nothing about the food chain, or how high the seal population is in atlantic Canada, or how many cod those furry *******s eat. 

It pisses me off, to hear and see people whinning over **** they know nothing about. 

I mean, if seals were endangered, then yes I could understand calling a halt to the hunt but they‘re not. If killing seals are worth $2500 bucks to some family, who probably needs it, then protesters should think of the humans before animals.


----------



## DogOfWar (26 Apr 2004)

[No message]


----------



## chrisf (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Wesley H. Allen, CD:
> [qb] Emus are also harvested for their oil, which is medicinal, and I have some here at home.
> [/qb]


Ironically, we actually have at least one Emu farm locally that I know of...


----------



## K. Ash (26 Apr 2004)

Yea, there‘s a farm not that far away from my home, they usually have a few emus as well (3-4).

I heard they taste like chicken, is that true?


----------



## chrisf (26 Apr 2004)

Brigus?


----------



## K. Ash (26 Apr 2004)

Nope, I‘m from a little place called Portland. The town I‘m talkin about is Musgravetown.


----------



## nULL (26 Apr 2004)

Wesley, my comments about roos and rabbits were made in complete sarcasm. Both animals are as cute and cuddly (unless you step on their tails...!) as young seals, so i was trying to draw similarities between the two situations. _Why aren‘t the PETA people harassing Australians?_ I have friends in Alice Springs who told me all about the need for it, and one has to agree; there is only so much food to go around, and rabbits are an alien species. 

BTW, dogfish taste horrid with chips. You should stick with snapper, it‘s "less" oily.


----------



## Jarnhamar (26 Apr 2004)

"I once went to a call where a man had stabbed another man because the victim had kicked his dog when it tried to bite his kid. 
If you cant see the difference between a persons life and an animals life you scare me."

I can see defending your child against a dog. Who wouldn‘t? I read in the paper about a blind man thowing himself over his seeing eye dog, an 11 year old golden retreiver because a bull dog was atacking it.
Sometimes you have to take life (which all soldiers know im sure) but you should try to preserve ALL life as best you can. Animals and humans a like.
If I saw someone abusing an animal i‘d intervine. If someone was tourturing an animal or, say, hurting my dog i would utterly destroy them.

Your saying people who put an animals welfare above a humans scare you. Look at whats going on in the middle east or even here at home.  Humans are horrible. I don‘t see animals paying hitmen to kill their husbands or animals killing innocent women an children. Humans are even worse because they can choose to be benevolent but kill and murder instead.  Maybe i‘m just looking at it from a simple point of view but humans scare me.
A good dob has all the qualities of a soldier. Loyal, obedient, protective and the ladies like em    
As for the mans dog eating him, of course. Thats nature. If i was starving and my dog up‘ed and died i would eat him and i would expect my dog to eat me if i died, especially if it means my death will keep him alive. Look at those guys in the movie alive, they ate the dead to stay alive. If we were at war and one of you guys died i wouldn‘t think twice about using your body as a shield or in any other way that i can preserve life. Whats so wrong with that?

Don‘t worry wetgrunt we‘ll sort your ethics out and get ride of that little dark angel sitting on your shoulder.  He‘s got nothing on me


----------



## K. Ash (26 Apr 2004)

"If I saw someone abusing an animal i‘d intervine. If someone was tourturing an animal or, say, hurting my dog i would utterly destroy them."

Absolutely.


----------



## tabernac (26 Apr 2004)

> From what I understand the hunt was reinstated after the seal population grew a great deal, also, seal pelts are in demand in Europe right now so the economic boosts outweigh the environmental loss.


You sound like an economists on the topic of the Amazon rainforest.


----------



## brin11 (26 Apr 2004)

> If god didn‘t want us to eat animals, he wouldn‘t have made them from meat.


What do you think you‘re made of??


----------



## Duotone81 (26 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by The WetGrunt:
> [qb] I dont know why the germans would say anything. They have a problem with homosexual cannibals. If I was that country Id lay low so I didnt draw attention to myself. [/qb]


Sexual preferences aside, who wouldn‘t have a problem with cannibals? Gotta draw the line somewhere man.    

LOL


----------



## Farmboy (26 Apr 2004)

> You sound like an economists on the topic of the Amazon rainforest.


The trees in the Amazon are not over populated and devouring all the smaller trees.


----------



## tabernac (26 Apr 2004)

Let me re-phrase that.


> economic boosts outweigh the environmental loss.


Now it sounds like an economist.


----------



## chrisf (28 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by brin11:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Lard mostly...

But don‘t get me wrong, I‘m sure that if a cow got the chance, he‘d eat you and everyone you cared about.


----------



## Slim (14 Apr 2005)

2005-04-09 
*Seal slaughter shows Canada's true colours*

SEAN TWIST, For the London Free Press  

 The one good thing about the East Coast seal hunt is this: It just proves Canadians are hypocrites. 

Even as the rest of the world looks on in horror that we still allow this brutal, unforgivable practice, we still pat ourselves on the back for being such a great people. 

We're the peacekeepers of the world, we proclaim. We invented hockey! We're Shania Twain's home country, whenever she decides to leave her chalet in Switzerland! 

And -- oh, unless we forget -- we're the country that allows men to club defenceless animals to death. Go Canada! 

As a country, we have been rather big on ourselves for the last little while. We like to assume this sniffy superiority over our neighbour to the south, which seems -- oddly -- to be predicated on our stand on violence. Our tighter gun controls, we like to think, means we have a greater abhorrence for violence. That we are a kinder, gentler nation of western consumers. Therefore our haloes, and holier than thous. 

Yet with setting ourselves up as such a standard -- added with our (fading) reputation as the world's peacekeepers -- you would think we'd try to live up to it. 

Or, at the very least, extend our alleged kindness and caring to our own home. Since the homeless problem can't be solved, SARS seems like a sleeping dragon, and we can't even discuss abortion without people turning it into a religious war, you'd think the least we could do is be kind to animals. 

Well, no. Because, you know, animals can't vote. 

Which is too bad, because since so many seals live near Quebec and the Maritimes, they'd probably have a good chance of getting some decent transfer payments. Or, failing that, they could claim their seal culture is being threatened -- what with the clubbing and all -- and maybe get a federal arts grant, and hire Toronto actors to play them on the ice floes. The clubbers probably wouldn't notice the difference until the seals started asking for a Starbucks and Now Magazine. 

The only element in this tragedy that is refreshing is that the Canadian government at least doesn't lie about the reason for the seal hunt. 

Well, okay, I'm being generous. They don't so much lie as clumsily obfuscate. The government-speak runs along the lines of "needing to restore a balance among an over-population of seals." An over-population, it seems, meaning "any." 

Seals, you see, have this terrible, destructive habit of needing to eat fish to survive. We have a fishing industry that also needs those fish. Guess who wins? When presented with the fact that we are running out of fish stocks, not because of seals going back to the buffet table once too often but because of our own greed and short-sightedness in overfishing, politicians like to put their hands behind their backs and feign deafness. 

It's so much easier to allow a distant slaughter than assume responsibility. 

It's also easier than facing the truth: The fishing industry is dead. The fishing lifestyle is over -- if not now, it will be in 20 years. 

And instead of government putting more money into retraining programs, it chooses to just kill off any natural competition for the product. Maintain the illusion with a bloodied club. Skin animals while they're still alive. Because, you know, it's the right thing to do. Or so we keep telling ourselves above the pitiful barks of pain and terror. 

But once the seals are slaughtered back to more "manageable" levels, who will be next? Will the Canadian navy be instructed to take up whaling? Will orchestrated oil slicks be allowed to cut down on seabird populations? And will Canadians just sit, nod, and reach for the channel changers? Probably. Why change now? 

A peace-loving, caring country? Sure we are. 

You want proof, the evidence is lying bloodied and crying on the ice floes, trembling before the next crunch of the bat. 

 http://www.canoe.ca/NewsStand/Columnists/London/Sean_Twist/2005/04/09/989050.html


----------



## 48Highlander (14 Apr 2005)

mmmmm......SealBurger....*drool*


----------



## nULL (14 Apr 2005)

cough


----------



## oyaguy (14 Apr 2005)

I personally don't think I am a particularily cruel or heartless person, but I honestly don't care, whether seals live or die. We eat cows for food and leather, does it really matter if people decided to skip the food part and go straight to the skin when it comes to seals? As for bashing seals' heads in, does it really matter how they die? No matter how you work it out, in my estimation, a seal is just an animal.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Apr 2005)

I think Mr. Twist needs to spend some time at the Better Beef abattoir in Guelph before he spouts off about killing defenceless animals,.........I suppose he thinks that burger he ate yesterday had a chance to say no? :

Now I'm certainly no hunter/killer type,[ I' ll even carry the spider outside before I'll squish it] but I make no illusions about where my steak came from. Just because I can't do it doesn't mean it wasn't done in my name when I buy it.

...and then these two seals walk into a bar and when the bartender says " what'll ya have?" they reply, "Anything but Canadian Club......


----------



## onewingwonder (14 Apr 2005)

...and then these two seals walk into a bar and when the bartender says " what'll ya have?" they reply, "Anything but Canadian Club......hehe

Personally, I like them with fried onions. They taste kinda like liver, not chicken. 8) Which raises the question: is taking the meat still a big part of th industry, or these days is it merely the pelts? Maybe I'm just a barbarian, but it doesn't really bother me if it is merely the latter.


----------



## Britney Spears (14 Apr 2005)

I had either read or heard something vaguely in the distant past that relates to the hunting of seals with sound suppressed weapons. Does anyone remember anything like that?


----------



## larry Strong (14 Apr 2005)

It's all Walt Disney's fault. He brought us Bambi, and introduced the "Talking" animals, now a lot of people have forgotten that they are just that; "Animals"


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Apr 2005)

> And -- oh, unless we forget -- we're the country that allows men to club defenceless animals to death. Go Canada!



So it's only men who club seals?  Someones a chauvinist pig.

We're not peacekeepers, we're soldiers, yaaaar


----------



## winchable (14 Apr 2005)

I've said it before a THOUSAND times, the ONLY reason anyone gives a second thought to this practice (while conversely not giving a shit about cows) is because seals are cute. That's it, there's no great reason for it, people actually pay attention to this because seals are cute and they don't look like catfish.

Nothing makes me angrier (literally nothing) then someone who whines about the seal hunt like it's the anti-fucking-christs pasttime.


----------



## Island Ryhno (14 Apr 2005)

GRRRRR this shit makes me so mad. Don't kill the goddamn seal because it's cute, hitting it with a club is bad and mean, big bad meanies. Yet it's ok to hit a f*cking cow in the head with a sledge hammer, hang it upside down and slit it's throath and let it bleed to death. It's ok to shoot, yes shoot a moose or caribou because it is painless, WTF do greenpeace know about being shot and killed, how do they know it's painless. What if you're not a great shot and you only knock the animal down and it has to wait an hour for you to get to it, because it happens folks, it's happened to me. Also these people make a living off of seals, they make some money from it, it's there chosen career and it's been around for hundreds of years. So it's better to save the seals and let the people starve, oh the cutsie wutsie seals. I think I'll go around protesting protesters, yup, that's what I'll do, stop them from making money, see how they like it.


----------



## Pieman (14 Apr 2005)

PLEASE HELP! SAVE CUDDLES!!!


Hello Seal fans,

I would like to introduce you to a friend of mine, his name is Cuddles.







Isn't Cuddles cute! He is such a great little guy to have around. He runs around all day going 'arf arf arf!' and does the most adorable thing with his flippers when you give him a fish.

Now, cuddles is soon going to shed his white coat. And he is costing me money. I am afraid that unless I raise $10,000 dollars in the next few weeks I will have no choice but to do this to cuddles:





OH MY GOD CUDDLES! LOOK OUT!!!

How can you save Cuddles you ask? Simple donate into my account through pay pay. Donate $100 or $200, and rest assured that you will spare Cuddles life for a few more days. If I make $10K by the end of the month, I will set cuddles free. I assure you, he is at no risk of   being eaten by Polar Bears in the wild. That is just a crazy myth.

Donate today! Save poor cuddles.


----------



## Strike (14 Apr 2005)

These article agrivate me soooo much.  At least the responses have kept me smiling.  I wonder what the author would have thought to me killing a fluffy white bunny with a stick so that I could eat on my survival course.


----------



## pronto (14 Apr 2005)

rant on....

How about the fact that the little f***ers have increased the incidence of cod worm to the point that even if we had a sustainable damn cod fishery, no-one would eat it 'cause of the infestation....

(Rant off....)

Now - there actually is some decent science showing the correlation between harp seals, the stoppage in the seal harvest, and an increase in cod worm! neat eh? Therefore the development of a wide area, gasoline-propelled, diesel fed, commie-eatin', granola crunching, tree-smashing, Exxon Valdez of a machine to scoop up and skin Harry the harp seal is much to be desired!

heh heh >


----------



## dutchie (14 Apr 2005)

I'd just like to point out that the hunting of white-coats (ie-Cuddles) is illegal in Canada. The White Coats lose their 'White' after a few weeks, IIRC. 

Also, there is no way I could club a seal, but if it's done right, I don't see how it could be considered cruel. It's a whole lot quicker than the death we bring to cows, as has been mentioned.


----------



## canadianpride (14 Apr 2005)

seal meat good


----------



## brin11 (14 Apr 2005)

Pronto,

Could you provide some examples of these studies you refer to regarding parasites in cod?


----------



## pronto (14 Apr 2005)

Brin:
Absolutely!!!:
http://www.fisherycrisis.com/seals/sealsncod.htm
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/jaap/greyseal.htm

From a quick Google. I have a paper-based document from Fisheries and Oceans scientists too...


... and here is what a cod worm is:
http://www.irishexaminer.com/text/story.asp?j=123606600225&p=yz36x66xx4yx&n=123606600434

Cheers


----------



## Slim (15 Apr 2005)

You know, when I posted that story in here I wondered what sort of responses I'd get.

Thanks folks...You've restored my faith in humanity actually possessing some common sense.

Slim


----------



## onewingwonder (15 Apr 2005)

> I wonder what these people would say if we suddenly thought that their jobs were immoral and we wanted them shut down.


Personally, I think some of their jobs are immoral. Just look at the gent who founded the IFAW. Buddy went out to the floes originally as a scientist, was disgusted at what he saw, so founded the organization. Very effective PR campaigns, raked in millions, if not billions. Made a personal fortune for himself, was also given a $2m golden handshake when he retired...to the mansion paid for by donations. If that isn't immoral, I'll eat my hat.


----------



## vangemeren (15 Apr 2005)

Of course..... red and white, Canada's official colours. :blotto:

Probably get smacked for that one, yaaarwell, if the mods think it's in bad taste, then they can delete it.


----------



## Pieman (15 Apr 2005)

Time is ticking.....I haven't seen a single donation yet. 

Cuddles never got fed today


----------



## onewingwonder (15 Apr 2005)

Can I start frying up some onions then? With a little garlic?


----------



## Pieman (15 Apr 2005)

> Can I start frying up some onions then? With a little garlic?



Sounds tasty!

Now that we are on the topic of food.

What do the seal clubbers do with the meat? Is it sold on the market, or is it not used?
How does it taste? I would love to try, never had the chance.


----------



## onewingwonder (15 Apr 2005)

Wondered that myself a few posts ago. Anyone know whether most, if not all, of the meat is still taken? Certainly used to be, huge market in Atlantic Canada.

Despite my above comments, re. cooking them up, I actually think they tast like shyte. Very much like liver, which I can't stomach. Even worse, fried up, the stink of rotting fish will pervade your house for weeks. Been there, done that.(too bad there is no vomiting smiley).


----------



## Quiet Riot (15 Apr 2005)

Pieman don't know if you put that up regarding the guy in the UK(I think), who set up a donation fund saying he'd have to kill and stew up his rabbit unless he got something like $50,000.   Sad part is I heard on the radio he already has somewhere in the nieghborhood of $24,000 in donations.   Sealers could maybe set up something like this for real and get some good coin, who knows you might even be able to get in on the action.....


----------



## pronto (15 Apr 2005)

... make that OILY liver... Really toxic smell and a taste which is hard to describe. mmm mmmm good. The oils may be useful though - I am not sure. Do they use is as a subsitute for whale oil in the perfume industry? I heard that somewhere, but can't remember where.


----------



## Pieman (15 Apr 2005)

> Sealers could maybe set up something like this for real and get some good coin, who knows you might even be able to get in on the action.....


Hmmm...I am thinking of a website like 'club-cuddles.com' It is a interesting idea. The guy who is holding the rabbit hostage has a legal operation because he does own the rabbit, and legally, he can kill and make bunny stew if he wanted to....Being on the Prairies, I would have to make an arrangement with a sealer to catch a seal and then club during the next season should we not get our cash. lol

Seriously, email the address to all the members of greenpeace and watch the sparks fly and the cash flow in.



> ... make that OILY liver... Really toxic smell and a taste which is hard to describe. mmm mmmm good. The oils may be useful though - I am not sure. Do they use is as a substitute for whale oil in the perfume industry? I heard that somewhere, but can't remember where.


If seal meat is that bad, perhaps it would make for good dog food or cattle feed. I have been trying to google it but it is hard to find info on what they do with the meat. 

Also, there do not seem to be any recipes online. How am I supposed to marinate Cuddles? BBQ sauce? Sweet and sour sauce?


----------



## onewingwonder (15 Apr 2005)

I know they used the oil before, but am not sure now. Have an aquaintance (thank God he's no friend) who has had 2 x 45 gallon drums of
the stuff in his yard for, at least, the past five years. They may be covered, but they aren't "sealed". The stench is unbelieveable.

Pieman, no worries. Once he is 2 weeks old, he is no longer a whitecoat. Protesters really only like those guys. Probably the reason they still use the same damned picture, even though it has been illegal to kill them for 10 years.


----------



## Pieman (15 Apr 2005)

Ah, here is some good info on seal meat:

http://www.itk.ca/environment/wildlife-ringed-seal.php

No recipes though.



> Pieman, no worries. Once he is 2 weeks old, he is no longer a whitecoat. Protesters really only like those guys. Probably the reason they still use the same damned picture, even though it has been illegal to kill them for 10 years.



I will just keep the white coat picture of Cuddles up, they won't know the difference. Any sealers on the board? I can run the website. You capture and hold a seal, think of the profit!


----------



## pronto (15 Apr 2005)

Won't be hard to capture - the stupid things have the mental agility of a houseplant. You can walk right up to them and they just sit there. So stupid they deserve the club!  (heh heh THAT oughta get the greenpeacers riled)


----------



## onewingwonder (15 Apr 2005)

Pieman,

I'll see what I can do. There is a whack of protesters in Charlottetown, at the best hotels of course. Also a squadron of charter helis at the Airport. Give me your address, I'll pass it around for you. >


----------



## Pieman (15 Apr 2005)

Let me check into this a little first. It looks like the guy holding the bunny hostage was cut off by Pay Pal www.savetoby.com, and he can't accept money anymore. Question is why. Hmmm...there should be a legal way to do this.


Maybe an 'Adopt a seal' program? Have the hippies pay twice the amount of money for a seal pelt, then instead of clubbing the seal, we tag them with a little yellow tag. That tag means that the seal will not get hunted by us. (Note I am using the word 'us' which means myself and the guy tagging the seals)


----------



## Strike (15 Apr 2005)

Isn't there a guy who is also on e-bay looking for a min bid to stop him from hunting bears?  Think I heard that on CBC.


----------



## onewingwonder (15 Apr 2005)

Pieman,


> Let me check into this a little first.


Unfortunate. Here I thought that you might like these folks over for tea. 

Strike,
wouldn't be surprised. If a woman can sell her pregnant belly on ebay, for advertising space, gawd only know what's next. Seeing as you appear to be a tachel type, would you consider banner towing? A little extra revenue never hurt, eh?


----------



## winchable (15 Apr 2005)

> Isn't there a guy who is also on e-bay looking for a min bid to stop him from hunting bears?  Think I heard that on CBC.




They made him take it down, the highest bidder contacted him outside of Ebay to buy it though.


----------



## Strike (15 Apr 2005)

I think the tail rotor might get in the way.   If you're willing to pay for my renewal endorsement on a Cessna I may think about it.


----------



## Pieman (15 Apr 2005)

> Here I thought that you might like these folks over for tea



I would, but I am sure they would get all in a huff when they saw the mounted dear head in my study. (BTW, before anyone else says it, I shot Bambi's mother. She died slowly. lol) 

I also don't need anyone chaining themselves to my front door and dancing around shouting "Save Cuddle's!" on my front lawn. I just sodded it last spring.


----------



## pronto (15 Apr 2005)

mmmmmmmmm CUDDLES     <drool>

I like Seal Sautee and Flipper Flambe.


----------



## Britney Spears (15 Apr 2005)

Huh, no one remembers the thing about supressed weapons and seal hunting eh? Maybe it was one of my haullucinogenic visions then....


----------



## Quiet Riot (15 Apr 2005)

That's friggin hillarious Britney.
I thought they didn't use projectiles to kill the seals because it could/would ruin the pelts? what difference does it make if its quiet?


----------



## Island Ryhno (15 Apr 2005)

I have been privy to be the chef on seal day, here on the rock they're called "Flippers" and come in such tasty dishes as "Flipper Stew" We grew up shooting them for the meat, which is actually not bad. Onewing, I think you must be eating the actual body of the seal which does taste like liver   but the actual Flipper part is meat, just like any other meat. All in your mind I guess


----------



## onewingwonder (15 Apr 2005)

Strike,


> I think the tail rotor might get in the way.  If you're willing to pay for my renewal endorsement on a Cessna I may think about it.


Aw, c'mon...little bit 'o peddle, little collective caress...no problems ;D

Pieman,
too bad, I was all set to get the media over to your place. T'would really boost the fundraising effort. Just remember, time is running out.

Rhyno,
damned if I know what parts I have eaten. Same guy who has the vats of oil just kept bringing it over. Fried, stewed, boiled, baked. BLECH. Probably as no-one in his household would touch it. I would think that a person would really have to grow up eating seal, to really like it.


----------



## s23256 (15 Apr 2005)

Just remember he'd do your whole family if he ever got the chance.


----------



## Marauder (15 Apr 2005)

Just for interest's sake, thought I'd let you know that Mr. Twist is simply a grown up manchild Star Wars geek, complete with glasses and scraggly ass beard to boot. He's one of those granola crunchers who lets his wife boss him around and pick out his shirts every morning. He is occassionly funny though, especially when his column whines about his middle age travails.

Now a question; does an overhand club (ala tennis) or a golf style swing work best?


----------



## winchable (15 Apr 2005)

I find that straight jack booting them in the head provides the most satisfaction while remaining as effective as any over or underhand swing.

On a related note, does anyone know how to get blood out of a white "I hate baby seals/puppies/babies and daylight" t-shirt?


----------



## COBRA-6 (15 Apr 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Huh, no one remembers the thing about supressed weapons and seal hunting eh? Maybe it was one of my haullucinogenic visions then....



I remember hearing that some time ago! So the other seals wouldn't startle and take off when the shooting starts... I guess they don't see anything wrong with seal buddy's head exploding! lol...

Seriously, it show's how good the west has it when we can afford to worry about such meaningless things like cute little seals being killed... I bet there are billions and billions of people around the world who would trade us for our problems in a heartbeat... "what? baby seals being killed in Canada? No I haven't noticed... I guess I missed it between the bouts of malaria and hiding from government militia... maybe if I have some money left over after I feed my 6 kids and pay for AIDS medication I'll make a donation..."


----------



## Britney Spears (15 Apr 2005)

Hmm, Even a supressed rifle would be more humane than a bat, I suppose. But what effect would the drop in muzzle velocity have on the round's ballistic performance in seal muscle?


----------



## larry Strong (15 Apr 2005)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> "what? baby seals being killed in Canada? No I haven't noticed... I guess I missed it between the bouts of malaria and hiding from government militia... maybe if I have some money left over after I feed my 6 kids and pay for AIDS medication I'll make a donation..."



That pretty well says it all, People like that should go and live in some of those countries, and get their priorities sorted out.


----------



## onewingwonder (17 Apr 2005)

> But what effect would the drop in muzzle velocity have on the round's ballistic performance in seal muscle?


Wouldn't matter, all shots to the head. As regards the club being inhumane, its the same idea as the bolt shot through a cows head. If the first misses, the animal is out of it anyway and you can take your second whack.


----------



## Fry (24 Aug 2005)

Was bored and stumbled on this thread, but here in NL this always remains a hot topic, so I figured I'd bring it back to life.

Time and time again I've sent messages to these 'animal rights' organizations regarding their stand on the 'seal hunt'. It's been a way of life for many of us Newfoundlanders. The only reason that this is getting so much publicity is because the animal appears to many as 'cute'. You don't hear of the killing of rats in the big cities, do you? 

Sticky traps just catch the rat and hold it there. Sometimes it starves before it is discovered and killed. Many are poisoned. 

There are only a few hundred thousand killed each year. How does this compare to the approx 10million cows that McDonald's butchers every year? That's just one company. 

I'm not even going to get into chickens.

My point being? I think it's based on the 'cuteness factor'. Seriously, look at all of the animals they 'protect'. Most, if not all, for the majority of the organizations are what many call 'cute'. 

I'd also like to know what are the salaries of the top suits running these organizations.

Basically, leave the sealhunt alone, we will continue to do it, it helps our province economically, and personally, I love the taste of seal meat. The pelts also make nifty coats


----------



## Glorified Ape (31 Aug 2005)

I may be wrong but I see the seal hunt being largely similar to the deer culls that happen - regrettable but necessary. The clubbing thing may not matter - as someone said, after the first blow, it MAY be unlikely that the seal feels the following blows. The only thing that bugs me about the seal hunt is the whole "hooking" affair - if the thing isn't isn't dead and still feeling, stabbing a hook into it and dragging it around while it's still alive is on the ripe side of cruel. If it has to be killed, ok - hell, we do it with other animals too, but at least make sure the thing is dead. Same goes for pigs - make sure the things are dead before you string them up and send them through the steam. There's no reason to be cruel about it.


----------



## Fry (31 Aug 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> I may be wrong but I see the seal hunt being largely similar to the deer culls that happen - regrettable but necessary. The clubbing thing may not matter - as someone said, after the first blow, it MAY be unlikely that the seal feels the following blows. The only thing that bugs me about the seal hunt is the whole "hooking" affair - if the thing isn't isn't dead and still feeling, stabbing a hook into it and dragging it around while it's still alive is on the ripe side of cruel. If it has to be killed, ok - heck, we do it with other animals too, but at least make sure the thing is dead. Same goes for pigs - make sure the things are dead before you string them up and send them through the steam. There's no reason to be cruel about it.



Right on. I'm against being barbaric too, no need of that whatsoever. As to the method of killing... doesn't bother me, as long as it kills em... as long as it isn't barbaric. I know from experience, clubbing is safer and less costly than using a gun, and well... just as effective, if not more.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Aug 2005)

Glorified Ape said:
			
		

> but at least make sure the thing is dead. Same goes for pigs - make sure the things are dead before you string them up and send them through the steam. There's no reason to be cruel about it.



Can't. They have to be alive and have a pulse when they're hung. Otherwise they won't bleed out when you cut the throat. Even worse with turkeys, they go through a brine bath and recieve a jolt of electricity to speed up the heart and make 'em bleed out faster.


----------



## Glorified Ape (1 Sep 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Can't. They have to be alive and have a pulse when they're hung. Otherwise they won't bleed out when you cut the throat. Even worse with turkeys, they go through a brine bath and recieve a jolt of electricity to speed up the heart and make 'em bleed out faster.



Sweet jesus... there's gotta be a better, more humane way.


----------



## Infanteer (1 Sep 2005)

Worlds an ugly place, my friend - you going to eat that bacon anymore?  ^-^


----------



## pronto (1 Sep 2005)

I want my bacon with milk-fed veal. heh heh... And I LOVE foie gras... The thought of those little geese being force fed until their livers explode. HMMMMMMmmmmm
 ;D


----------



## jmacleod (1 Sep 2005)

Coming from the East Coast, I am familier with the seal cull. I think it is coming to an end - the
younger guys who would normally fill the long liners and fishing vessels from Newfoundland now
live in places like Alberta. It has no significant economic value, and it is very costly to Canada's
international reputation - the fishing industry on the North Atlantic and the East Coast is in 
serious decline; the cod may never come back. The irony is that the greatest thing that happened
to foster and increase seal herds was the Battle of the Atlantic - German U-Boats could and often
did sink fishing vessels (usually by cannon fire when surfaced) and U-Boats sank the CN Ferry - the
"Home Boat" with a substantial loss of life. In 2005 in Canada we do not need an 1899 style
seal cull. MacLeod


----------



## Mineguy (1 Sep 2005)

2005-04-09 
Seal slaughter shows Canada's true colours

SEAN TWIST, For the London Free Press? 

The one good thing about the East Coast seal hunt is this: It just proves Canadians are hypocrites. 

Blaa blaa budddy!!!.....I guess the saying goes "Never confuse Education for Intelligence"


My family have been in the seal bussniss in Newfoundland since at least 1800, as captains and sealers....my name actually changed from its original english name because of the seal cull register book and the seal cull provided for my family at least into the 50s...the cull was actually how you proved you were a man in old Nfld....

Back then they didnt shoot but clubbed from what i heard because each hole was a loss in money for the pelt when sold. Hence why they clubbed and didnt shoot. Some of my earliest memories as a child are being on my father shoulder buying flippers up on the sealing vessel and i still love the taste to this day of a good feed of flippers! I cooked seal in petawawa and a few freinds near had heart attacks! Not that I care...My god a seal eats 10 fish a day, and thats just a bite out of the liver, and how are the cod suppose to grow with that?....some people these days, especially in these countries protesting the inflating numbers and all sorts of other propaganda to suit their causes and raise money care and have cared more about an animal dying or being harmed then real people being clubbed and gutted. My wife had another country try and do them in a big way and the worlds tree huggers?and probably these same types making these statistics and propaganda? sat back and watcheda slaughter of people...and talked about animal rights....until they felt guilty about srebrenica!

I invite ANYBODY here to go on open line VOCM radio newfoundland from 1030 PM Nfld time till 1 AM weekly or open line in the morning and voice their opinion and views on the seal cull. And then listen in Real time www.vocm.com to people talking back. 1800 563 4774

My 2 cents and i dont really care what any of you hard core animal lovers think! Not one bit and dont bother PM me unless youre gona be nice.

"Bloody decks!...Good Hunt! Good Kill!"

Gallipoli, france and flanders.

-Royal Newfoundland Regiment slogan before going over the top. Most Nfld officers were once the sealing captains and families, the Soldiers were from the sealers, hence the tradition continued by saying bloody decks!"..Someone in the USMC tried to claim this sloggan after hearing it recently in the last 5 years i hear but was shut down so i heard. Our guys even arrived in Turkey on a Nfld sealing vessel that still stank of the seasons kill. Bloody decks!!


----------



## Glorified Ape (1 Sep 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Worlds an ugly place, my friend - you going to eat that bacon anymore?   ^-^



Someone has to eat it - those pigs can't die for nothing.  8)


----------



## medicineman (2 Sep 2005)

I'll never forget the look I got in High School Geography one day we were talking about killing seals - I said I had a seal skin hanging up in my living room.  This girl was torn between popping an aneurysm and crying her eyes out.  But hey, I lived in the North, you got things like that.  Stuff happens.  Half of our parkas had skin/fur from a wide variety of 4 legged/flippered furry creatures - I was warm (this is of course relative in -40+ temps).  Hey, up until not too long ago, those big white snot mittens we use had rabbit fur on the back of the hands, not synthetic stuff, since it doesn't freeze when it gets wet.  Here's a thought - take some of these do gooders out into the middle of the ice floes and leave them there - willing to bet they'd be very quickly clubbing Fluffy over the head to get food and something to stay warm.

I could go on about using animals to ensure that we have decent medical training, since human rights doesn't allow us to use humans for controlled trauma training with real trauma, but I won't here...

MM


----------



## S McKee (8 Sep 2005)

I'm from the Eastcoast and was never a big fan of clubbing little fluffy over the head, yes I'm a hypocrite I like a nice bug juicy steak as much as the next guy, but I can't help feel a twinge of guilt after reading the some the posts for this topic and thinking what we do to animals (maybe I'm ready to go vegan).  :crybaby:


----------



## Fry (8 Sep 2005)

Yup, and that's what's wrong with people who oppose the seal hunt, or any other hunt. Clubbing over the head when done properly, kills 'em just as good. Trust me, I know.

No offense intended, of course.


----------



## SemperFidelis (8 Sep 2005)

;D  I would like to club you over the head Fry...if done proprly...it'd be just as good, trust me.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (8 Sep 2005)

Seal, Cow, Pig, Fish...what does it matter we eat and take parts of these animals to use in comercial products...If anything the seal is just too easy to whack, im sure that thoses things have the I.Q of a shoe. If I had a chance I would gladyly swing away...
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## Fry (8 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> ;D   I would like to club you over the head Fry...if done proprly...it'd be just as good, trust me.




Ugh. I grow tired of hearing the same animal loving, hippy tree-hugging remarks. The world isn't a nice place, and I enjoy killing animals. I hunt, I kill a lot. I don't poach, and I don't barbarize, but I enjoy hunting. There's nothing like the adrenaline pumping though you during your first kill. I remember it. I was maybe 8 years old, and I shot a grouse. I was so proud.


All of these "celebrities" and whatnot that "disapprove" of this sealhunt don't think twice about putting on those leather pants or that fur coat.

Hypocrisy, hypocrisy.


----------



## SemperFidelis (8 Sep 2005)

Im not a celebrity...and Ive never form fur or leather.


----------



## paracowboy (8 Sep 2005)

to all who complain about meat, leather, hunting, and the other uses of Bambi, Fluffy, Thumper, Flower, Gordy, and Co., I submit the following:

We weren't meant to hunt, we wouldn't have predator's instincts. (Sad part is, not all of us do, and those that don't suffer from too many of those that do. There's probably a lesson there, somewhere.)
We weren't meant to eat meat, we wouldn't have canines, and we wouldn't digest it.

We kill other critters. It's Nature's way. Take it up with her.


----------



## Fry (8 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> to all who complain about meat, leather, hunting, and the other uses of Bambi, Fluffy, Thumper, Flower, Gordy, and Co., I submit the following:
> 
> We weren't meant to hunt, we wouldn't have predator's instincts. (Sad part is, not all of us do, and those that don't suffer from too many of those that do. There's probably a lesson there, somewhere.)
> We weren't meant to eat meat, we wouldn't have canines, and we wouldn't digest it.
> ...



Here, here!


----------



## SemperFidelis (8 Sep 2005)

Okay...in all honesty, I don't have a problem with hunting or killing animals as long as its for food, survival, self-defense etc ...but I do have a problem with those that hunt for cosmetics, fashion, or sport and other things of that nature.   Id like to hunt those same people for sport, and use their fat as lipstick, or wear their skin as a coat...how sexy would that be?


----------



## Fry (8 Sep 2005)

Prehaps those people would hunt you back. We're top of the chain, and that's how it is. Wish people would come back to reality, and stop basing their views on Disney crapola.


----------



## SemperFidelis (8 Sep 2005)

At least it would be fair game...catch my drift?


----------



## Gunnar (8 Sep 2005)

> I don't have a problem with hunting or killing animals as long as its for food, survival, self-defense etc



Good.  So when I kill the animal, take it's skin, sell it to some rich guy to wear as a coat, then use the money I get to feed my family, we're all good?  Cuz I've killed the animal for food, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> ....   Id like to hunt those same people for sport, and use their fat as lipstick, or wear their skin as a coat...how sexy would that be?



I see from this statement that you must shop at the Body Shop.   They don't test on animals.....only their clientelle.    ;D

Eww!    Wonder what that rash is?    ;D

my motto:   "Not tested on animals - Not tested on me!"


----------



## Fry (8 Sep 2005)

Well in that case, if you think it's fair, nature isn't. Look at all the animals, there are many who don't have a fighting chance against their predators. Survival of the fittest.

I've killed for trophy before. I've also killed for the fun of it. But those were squirrels, and that doesn't really count... but when .22 ammo is just so plentiful and cheap, it's decent target practice.

I've also read where humans have been prey and the animals have been the predators. Just look at any human that has fallen victim to any animal.


----------



## paracowboy (8 Sep 2005)

so when I trap a critter, or shoot a critter, or club a critter, skin it and sell the hide to make money to buy food and pay for my schoolbooks to get a job to buy food to feed my family, it's okay? 'Cause that's what I did.
And I enjoyed it, so there was sport involved.
And when I take the carcass of skinned fuzzy-wuzzy, stake it out as bait so I can shoot coyotes to keep them from pulling down a farmer's calves, so I can make a few more bucks, from bounty, and skin Mr Coyote to sell his hide, and stake his carcass, etc, It's cool?
Even if I enjoy it?

What about the fact that hunting and shooting critters made me a better hunter of men to keep my nation safe? That cool?

If you don't hunt, haven't hunted, or won't hunt, you really have no frame of reference. Nobody loves nature more than those who live from Her bounty. There are more deer in North America today, than 100 years ago. Because of the conservation movement. Which is made up of hunters, founded by hunters, and supported by hunters.

Semper, you're hot, but you're wrong.


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Sep 2005)

I'd like to see the idiot that clubs seals for sport.  : Hey I got an idea man, let's go out on perilous pieces of ice and whack that furry little fucker with a stick, I bet it's fun. Here is what all people who oppose the seal hunt should read; and bare in mind that the fundamentals haven't changed in the past 100 years or so.

Death On The Ice (The Story)
In the spring of nineteen fourteen, the sealers came to town,
Trying to book a passage on a ship iceward bound;
To try and earn a dollar when none was being made,
They would risk life and limb but they were not afraid.

There was the Bonaventure and the Belleventure, too,
And there was the Newfoundland just waiting for her crew;
There stood the Stephano, what a great ship was she,
And also the Florazelle, a part of this tragedy.

They came from every bay and town, they came both young and old,
They came not for the sport, but came for a little gold;
Maybe if they were lucky, make a hundred or more,
But would they be so eager if they knew what was in store.

Now when they made it to the front the Newfoundland got froze,
She found it hard to maneuver in the heavy ice flows;
Her captain was frustrated, the seals were very scarce,
He never seen it quite so bad, the ice was mighty fierce.

He spotted the Stephano about five miles away,
They were in the main patch and really making it pay;
Then the captain took a chance, sent his men across the ice,
To try and pan some whitecoats but couldn't foresee the price.

When they reached the Stephano they were hungry and beat,
So captain Kean took them aboard gave them a bite to eat;
Then he put them on the ice to head for the Newfoundland,
By this time a storm was brewing, and death was close at hand.

They started for the Newfoundland but soon they were lost,
A blizzard now blew fiercely, they'd soon pay the cost;
More than a hundred thirty men were stranded on the ice,
No one knew that they were there, they'd pay an awful price.

For two days and two nights they suffered on the flows,
With little shelter and little food, in soaking wet clothes;
When the temperature dropped down, their bodies turned to ice,
Seventy-seven men then perished, they paid the ultimate price.

They tried to keep on moving so they would not freeze,
Some died while walking, some died on their knees;
Some grew so weary that they no longer cared,
Some walked out in the water and soon disappeared.

The second day they found them, oh what an awful sight,
Bodies strewn every where, survivors in a plight;
Frozen hands and frozen feet, frostbitten on the face,
What caused this dreadful tragedy, what caused this awful waste?

They piled their bodies on the deck several layers high,
Their remains like statues, silhouettes against the sky;
With their gruesome cargo, they headed back to shore,
In a history filled with tragedy, just add one chapter more.

####.... Everett Adams (Newsflash Sounds © 1996) ....####

Now, did you really read or are you just going to mouth off about more shit you don't know about?


----------



## Fry (8 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> so when I trap a ritter, or shoot a critter, or club a critter, skin it and sell the hide to make money to buy food and pay for my schoolbooks to get a job to buy food to feed my family, it's okay? 'Cause that's what I did.
> And I enjoyed it, so there was sport involved.
> And when I take the carcass of skinned fuzzy-wuzzy, stake it out as bait so I can shoot coyotes to keep them from pulling down a farmer's calves, so I can make a few more bucks, from bounty, and skin Mr Coyote to sell his hide, and stake his carcass, etc, It's cool?
> Even if I enjoy it?
> ...



Hot indeed, wrong indeed also. I agree. If you have never lived under the conditions that I have, or some around me have, hunting is the only source... of staying alive actually. My family is fortunate enough not to rely solely on game, but some of our good friends had to rely on getting that moose license to have meat on the table that winter. Hell, license or not, they did it anyway. People need to survive.

Besides the whole food bit, it also gave people jobs, money. People like fur stuff, so... we kill, process and export the finished product to make money. It's a means of survival. People need money.

I'd also think that it has helped prepare me somewhat for what might lie in store for me if I do infact get through all this training. Hunting has helped me develop the senses, not just the 5 of em either. Being stealthy, tracking down and taking out the target, it's all a little similar, not quite, but a little. 

Personally, I find it rather odd that someone could kill another person, but couldn't kill an animal, thus holding a higher regard for the animal. Disturbing indeed. 

Conclusion? Those who hunt enjoy it and will continue to. It is good in many aspects, bad in none. Develops the senses and brings people together, and they enjoy theirselves. As paracowboy said , only those who experienced it at least once, can really understand what's being said here.


----------



## SemperFidelis (8 Sep 2005)

I've never hunted, been exposed to it, I dont plan on hunting animals...so you are correct...I have no frame of refference from that perspective.   Just an idealistic frame of mind and a personal belief that exploiting animals for for sh*ts and giggles is wrong.     

















not that it matters right?...they're just animals


----------



## Island Ryhno (8 Sep 2005)

Not even in the same league Semper, sorry. I've never heard of a circus seal that was chained up, beaten or starved. The thread is about the seal hunt, not cruelty to pets or circus animals. Also the guy splaying the dog is probably using it for food.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Sep 2005)

SF

Do you ever have your wiring crossed!

These are two different things...Torture of Animals for 'sadistic pleasure' and Hunting Animals for food and clothing are not one and the same.

I noticed one of you photos may have been out of an Asian country, where dog is a delicacy, but I know that means nothing to you...You have your own favourite delicacies, and no one has the right to think them wrong.   Sheesh!   You have to be a Vegan...no Chinese Food, no Japanese food, no Peperoni Pizza, no Fish and Chips.....What do you eat?


----------



## SemperFidelis (9 Sep 2005)

The topic seems (to me) has drifted from clubbing seals, to incorporating a variety of different animals and their treatment.   I stated a belief, which I was called wrong in doing so.   Don't have a problem with that to each his own, but if a statement I make is interpreted wrong and elaborated upon...I would just like to do the same.   And, I did.   As far as the picture of the dog being splayed...its for the fur, not the food, and it happens in Korea constantly.


----------



## Island Ryhno (9 Sep 2005)

Ok so it's a dog and it's being used for fur, to sell and make money from, to feed a family, provide shelter etc. Only westernized people have the dreadful notion that animals are for companions. To a large portion of the world, the dog is a resource, much like bovines are to us. All the pictures are off cute cuddlys, that North America has been bombarded into believing that they're just harmless little buddys. It's not the case, we use animals to live, in all it's forms, food for sustenance, furs for money to buy sustenance, it's just the way it is. I don't think that your view is wrong, willfully hurting anything, animal or human is wrong. But we are masters of the domain and killing an animal for any purpose to better our lives is good.  Anywho, I have to get some sleep. Discuss it tomorrow if you like.


----------



## paracowboy (9 Sep 2005)

dude skinning Rover for fur? Okay. Sick by Western standards, and I just hugged my dog, but okay. It puts food on his table.
The other stuff? Tortured critters? Where, anywhere, did anybody make a comment that mistreating an animal is cool?

Personally, I don't hunt critters anymore, and I'd rather shoot most people than most animals. But, you're still out to lunch. You live as comfortably as you do because of the exploitation of animals and people. Unless you're involved in the conservation or livestock industry, you're trying to pass judgement on something you can't begin to relate to.

I grew up on a farm (that "cowboy" in the name isn't from watching western movies), my family ate meat one year simply because I went out and shot it. We rodeoed in better years. I have lived my entire life surrounded by animals. And you're attacking my family. Not intentionally, and I respect your beliefs, misguided though they are. But, that dog just don't hunt. (Get it? Li'l play on words, there.)


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Sep 2005)

Good grief, I can't believe I was the only person who saw that thing about the suppressed rifles. Come on, NO ONE else saw it?

While we're clubbing this topic to death, look for this brand of instant noodles in your local Asian supermarket! 








As always, your voice of levity in these all too serious discussions.


----------



## Fry (9 Sep 2005)

I agree with the eating of cats and dogs, use their furs, etc... Like previously mentioned, by western standards that's kinda gross, but if it helps those people out, I'm all for it. I'm not for torture, or animals being mistreated or any of that crap. Barbaric treatment isn't tolerated by moi.

I'm going to buy a rabbit's license tomorrow. Season will be open when I'm in bmq, but I can shoot grouse, so that gives me an excuse to bring the little .22 in the woods... great for squirrels.

My grandfather who grew up in this community... his parents died when he was young, and he was basically the man of the house, having older sisters to help feed, cut firewood, etc. He didn't think twice about cooking critters of all shapes and sizes to keep them from starving in those cold harsh Newfoundland winters.

I think what most are saying here, is that as long as it isn't for sadistic barbaric torture, club away!


----------



## IcEPiCk (9 Sep 2005)

> Only westernized people have the dreadful notion that animals are for companions.



Yes it would be dreadful to have a German Shepard pet or other dog, which serves more than just something that unconditionally loves you.   Nevermind that it beats any alarm system out there.

The reason that a lot of those countries dont use pets is because they are struggling to feed themselves, nevermind their pets.   In these cases it is acceptable, and understandable that dogs be ate.

Though this topic is kind of like 'milking a dead cow' now.

The seal hunts are wrong because of the cruelty in which the way the animal dies, and most of the body is not used with exception of the fur.   The reason that some people are offended by this is that animals have no one to stick up for them, and are vulnerable.   Yes as the dominant species we need to sustain ourselves and hunt and eat, but we also have a responsibility to ensure that there is some descency to the acts.


 :threat: :threat: :threat:
http://myweb.hinet.net/home8/drcolin/fur.wmv
 :skull:


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

So obviously you don't think the Seal population has had anything to do with the Cod stocks.


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Good grief, I can't believe I was the only person who saw that thing about the suppressed rifles. Come on, NO ONE else saw it?
> 
> While we're clubbing this topic to death, look for this brand of instant noodles in your local Asian supermarket!



Pisst...It's been suppressed.

What is the arrow in the instant noodle bag refering too?


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> As far as the picture of the dog being splayed...its for the fur, not the food, and it happens in Korea constantly.




Soo... are you talking about north Korea or South Korea? North Korea I could see that being true, maybe, but you realize that dog is a delicacy in Korea? They don't eat just any dog though, its like cattle here, not cows but dogs, I don't know the type of dog, but I'm pretty sure your miniture pomeranian is safe around a Korean. I've spent some time in Korea, and I've never ever seen a dog being splayed, gutted, skinned, or brutally mutilated on the street.



			
				Britney Spears said:
			
		

> While we're clubbing this topic to death, look for this brand of instant noodles in your local Asian supermarket!



Is that picture pointing out the Chinese character for dog or something?


----------



## SemperFidelis (9 Sep 2005)

Seems in these forums, especially when it comes to more opinion oriented topics such as this...that people tend to nitpick and register things they only want to register.   I made a statement earlier ...


> I don't have a problem with hunting or killing animals as long as its for food, survival, self-defense etc ...but I do have a problem with those that hunt for cosmetics, fashion, or sport and other things of that nature.


   

Thats it thats all, im not out to insult anyone or anything.   Dont read between the lines....theres not much there.


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> Thats it thats all, im not out to insult anyone or anything.  Dont read between the lines....theres not much there.



Yeah, but you did specifically say that dogs are slaughtered in Korea just for the fur.


----------



## IcEPiCk (9 Sep 2005)

> So obviously you don't think the Seal population has had anything to do with the Cod stocks.



Of course, but lets ignore the over fishing done in the past and illegal fishing done by international ships in OUR own waters.


 : : :

Yep the seals took em all lol  :threat:


----------



## SemperFidelis (9 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Yeah, but you did specifically say that dogs are slaughtered in Korea just for the fur.



i said this....



> As far as the picture of the dog being splayed...its for the fur, not the food, and it happens in Korea constantly.



I clearly stated...its about the situation in the picture


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

We are all the descendants of successful hunters.   Sport hunting passes those perishable skills from one generation to the next, and ideally instills a sense of honour and responsibility as well as thankfulness to the creator who provided the animal.   

Hunting and sport shooting are our true 'Gun Culture'.   Misogynist gang-bangers who have displayed a maladaptation to our western culture and values should be culled from society.

Man is PART of the food chain, not just an observer.

Bambi was not a documentary.

Tom


----------



## Fry (9 Sep 2005)

IcEPiCk said:
			
		

> Though this topic is kind of like 'milking a dead cow' now.



Not anymore.




			
				IcEPiCk said:
			
		

> The seal hunts are wrong because of the cruelty in which the way the animal dies, and most of the body is not used with exception of the fur.   The reason that some people are offended by this is that animals have no one to stick up for them, and are vulnerable.   Yes as the dominant species we need to sustain ourselves and hunt and eat, but we also have a responsibility to ensure that there is some descency to the acts.
> 
> 
> :threat: :threat: :threat:
> ...



Do you hunt? Have you killed a seal? Have you seen how about 99.9% of them are killed? 

Have you taken the number of seals killed in the hunt, and compared them to the millions of cows that mcdonalds kills, and the methods of killing of those cows?

I think not.

The seal hunt wasn't wrong, isn't wrong, and will never be wrong. The only thing that's wrong, is the fact that the quota's have been cut back a little bit.

Just because a bunch of tree-hugging pot-head hippys film some dudes brutally killing seals, doesn't mean the world should take up the fight with the hunt itself. Take it up with the guys who are on the videos, and it wouldn't surprise me if the guys on the videos were tree-huggers, they obviously don't know how to club a seal. 

But even then, I don't really care, doesn't bother me much, I don't do it personally, but the sealhunt will go on. Our ways of life will continue. It's part of our heritage, and it will continue.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

IcEPiCk said:
			
		

> Of course, but lets ignore the over fishing done in the past and illegal fishing done by international ships in OUR own waters.
> 
> 
> : : :
> ...


So icepick....you a Marine Biologist?




Edited by Moderator to remove member's name (at member's request).


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> As far as the picture of the dog being splayed...its for the fur, not the food, and it happens in Korea constantly.



Is there a credible source that can back that Doggy up?

On the side, those that have hunted/stalked animals for food or just pictures have a little easier time hunting humans.
The stakes might seem higher, but; when you need to provide for your family over the long haul, you do what you must.
That's our Animal Instinct.   Kill to Eat, Kill to Win, Kill to Survive, Kill to protect, Kill to Make a Point.

And to comment on your previous post about" No fur or leather...Celebrity or something or other"
(The pic's you have posted say otherwise)


I've heard Seal Eyes are the tastiest.   (SurvivorMan...OLC Channel)
Any truth to that?


----------



## IcEPiCk (9 Sep 2005)

> So icepick....you a Marine Biologist?



No but you sound like a #$@&ing rocket scientist.    :




Edited by Moderator to remove member's name (at member's request).


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

IcEPiCk said:
			
		

> No but you sound like a #$@&ing rocket scientist.      :



Nasty temper for a fellow almost starting his Military Career.   Perhaps you'd like to rephrase that?


----------



## SemperFidelis (9 Sep 2005)

> And to comment on your previous post about" No fur or leather...Celebrity or something or other"
> (The pic's you have posted say otherwise)



If you're referring to me looking like a celebrity perhaps...but I wouldn't be caught dead in real fur or leather...even fake.


----------



## Fry (9 Sep 2005)

[quote author=Dennis Leary]
You know what I'm gonna do? 
I'm gonna get myself a 1967 Cadilac El Dorado Convertable 
Hot pink! 
With whale skin hub caps 
An all leather cow interior 
And big brown baby seal eyes for headlights 
YEAH! 
And I'm gonna drive around in that baby 
At 115 miles per hour 
Getting one mile per gallon 
Sucking down Quarter Pounder cheeseburgers from McDonalds in the old-fashioned non-biodegradable Styrofoam containers 
And when I'm done sucking down those grease-ball burgers 
I'm gonna wipe my mouth with the American flag 
And then I'm gonna toss the Styrofoam containers right out the side 
And there ain't a Goddamn thing anybody can do about it 

[/quote]

Damn, even Dennis supports it. Give up hippies, give up.


----------



## SemperFidelis (9 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nasty temper for a fellow almost starting his Military Career.     Perhaps you'd like to rephrase that?



So its okay for you to provoke?   But a little taste of your own medicine is too much?   ...Just an observation.


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

I understand   vegetarians complaining about cow death camps and boneless chicken ranches and what not, but when people who eat meat are against hunting and slaughterhouses, they are being hypocrites.   If they choose to allow someone else to do their killing for them and provide them with meat they can insist on humane conditions, but have no right to slam the whole industry.

Tom


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> If you're referring to me looking like a celebrity perhaps...but I wouldn't be caught dead in real fur or leather...even fake.



(Check the Back grounds in your pics)


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Sep 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, please put the thread back on topic and cease with the name-calling; otherwise the thread will be locked by a Moderator if it appears there is no further relevant content being posted.


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

"That's our Animal Instinct.  Kill to Eat, Kill to Win, Kill to Survive, Kill to protect, Kill to Make a Point"

- Care to expand on "Kill to make a point"?  

Tom


----------



## SemperFidelis (9 Sep 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> (Check the Back grounds in your pics)



a COTTON bedspread of a tiger print, an animal i find superbly attractive ...and , im not wearing it


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

My apologies;

Putting Semper F on the defensive for what she is "looking like a Celeb"
to how the Seal hunters must feel being put on the defensive for who they are and what they do.

I'm sure it is everyones surroundings that affect them; to what is and isn't right.

(Tom- is that sufficient for this point?)


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

"a COTTON bedspread of a tiger print,'

- A cotton silhouette target?   Now THAT's a bit over the top, what?    ;D

"Tom- is that sufficient for this point?"

- Sure, thanks.  

Tom


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "That's our Animal Instinct.   Kill to Eat, Kill to Win, Kill to Survive, Kill to protect, Kill to Make a Point"
> 
> - Care to expand on "Kill to make a point"?
> 
> Tom



That could be the makings of a beautiful thread....


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> That could be the makings of a beautiful thread....



So...will we be spliting threads now.


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> i said this....
> 
> I clearly stated...its about the situation in the picture



You also said this:


			
				SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> As far as the picture of the dog being splayed...its for the fur, not the food, and it happens in Korea constantly.



Please show me something that shows that it happens in Korea constantly.


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So...will we be spliting threads now.



Not until I Check the search function to make sure there isn't a thread already. ;D


----------



## SemperFidelis (9 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Please show me something that shows that it happens in Korea constantly.




http://www.seoulsearching.com/DogMeat.html

knock yourself out


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> ...and , im not wearing it



Havn't seen that pic...yet ;D


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

I think the 'Bodes as well appreciate a good bite of 'Rex' or 'Spot', in season, of course.   Fine with me.   "All animals are born equal"   and all that.

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

I looked at that link and it is about Koreans EATING dog meat, not skinning them for fur and not eating them.

Anyway, we are really starting to twist this out of proportion and putting Semper on too much of the Defensive.   ****  didn't handle it well, and if we keep it up this may turn way off course.

Does anyone really believe that the Seal Hunt or any Hunt for that fact puts Canada in a Bad Light, or is it really only organizations like PETA blowing all up in the Western Press, while the rest of the World could really care less?




Mod edit for laqst name.

Woopsie  ;D


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

The folks who live around PETA's home  station says it stands for People Embarrassing the Tidewater Area. ;D

The sad thing is, these whackos have lots of money, and that money is pushing legislative agendas around the world.  If the current animal cruelty bill passes parliament, it will eventually end all hunting and fishing by white people in Canada.  The radicals admit they will use the legal provisions of the bill to target commercial hunting and fishing lodges and make it uneconomic for them to stay in business.  Once they are gone, we have lost our funded voices or reason in this debate.

Tom


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "All animals are born equal"   and all that.
> 
> Tom



Are you turning Orwellian on us, Tom?


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Does anyone really believe that the Seal Hunt or any Hunt for that fact puts Canada in a Bad Light, or is it really only organizations like PETA blowing all up in the Western Press, while the rest of the World could really care less?



Absolute Nail on the Head!!!

The rest of the World has got bigger problems then worring about some( lump-o-meat being kept on ice until some nice man comes along to tenderise it) seal that they have never seen in real life.   

The rest of the World is more concerned with our "Alien Abductions" thread.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

On that note Tom...

Look what the cancellation of the Black Bear Hunt has done in Ontario.   The population has grown drastically and they are moving into built up areas more frequently than before.   More bears to play with in Pet as a result.

Remember the Halfkenny kids?


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

George, 

By the Way,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU!


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

I sure do.   George Halfkenny was the Ops WO, and the loader in our M60A1.   I was the driver, Dave Smith the loader and Major Ted Nurse the CC.   After George was flown back to Canada, Norm Wall, the Sigs Sgt, became the loader.   When they formed up the Sqn and explained what happened, we were all stunned.   The Yanks all freaked out.   It blew their minds.

The MNR types now are not allowed to tell the truth.   They are muzzled.   The biologists in the MNR have sold their ethical souls for thirty pieces of silver and spout the fashionable Queen's Park party line.   They have prostituted themselves and their profession of Science.

A female Doctor was mauled and killed yesterday and the MNR gave us the usual ..."very rare.. " etc.

Pimps.

Tom


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> http://www.seoulsearching.com/DogMeat.html
> 
> knock yourself out



Hey don't get me wrong, I know that treatment of animals in places like China and Korea isn't exactly good (heck hanging your dog off a bridge is just sick, I wouldn't do that to anything), but this just shows that. It doesn't show that it happens constantly in South Korea.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> George,



Damn!                                                      ;D


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> Hey don't get me wrong, I know that treatment of animals in places like China and Korea isn't exactly good (heck hanging your dog off a bridge is just sick, I wouldn't do that to anything), but this just shows that. It doesn't show that it happens constantly in South Korea.



I alluded to this in a previous post.  It is quite common in Asian countries to eat dog....and cat.  There used to be jokes of it happening here too, but we won't go there.....something for the joke thread.


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

I see nothing morally wrong with harvesting unwanted dogs and cats.  To me, it poses cultural issues rather than moral ones.  Go hungry for awhile and those cultural issues soon dissapate.  Civilization is a very thin veneer.

Tom


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Sep 2005)

> I alluded to this in a previous post.  It is quite common in Asian countries to eat dog....and cat.  There used to be jokes of it happening here too, but we won't go there.....something for the joke thread.



Everyone read Jared Diamond's _Guns, Germs and Steel_. There are practical reasons why certain animals have been domesticated and raised for food over the centuries and not others. Eg. why no one to this day has been able to domesticate gazelles, zebras or elephants. Put two seconds of thought into it and you can see why the idea of using cats as food is completely ludicrous. I know of NO Asian culture that engage in this practice and I think I know a fair bit about them (Asian cultures, not cats). Dogs are easier, but not a whole lot more so, hence the reason that they are a delicacy and not a staple. Furthermore the dogs raised in Korea for consumption are bred specifically for this purpose. Exclusively carniverous mammals as a whole(apart from bear and whale) are unsuitable for consumption by humans, as their muscle by nature is extremely lean and contains very little fat. 



> I see nothing morally wrong with harvesting unwanted dogs and cats.  To me, it poses cultural issues rather than moral ones.  Go hungry for awhile and those cultural issues soon dissapate.  Civilization is a very thin veneer.
> 
> Tom



No moral issues, but too many practical ones. It's simply cheaper to just buy beef or pork. This is the same argument one uses to dispell the urban myths about resturants using pets or pigeons or mealworm. There's no economic incentive.  Also, meat that's deemed fit for human consumption must pass safety requirements WRT the kinds of drugs, immuinizations, steroids, etc allowed to be used on the animals.  Consuming the flesh of a North American housepet would be a very dangerous proposition.


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> I see nothing morally wrong with harvesting unwanted dogs and cats.  To me, it poses cultural issues rather than moral ones.  Go hungry for awhile and those cultural issues soon dissapate.  Civilization is a very thin veneer.
> 
> Tom



True, but South Corea isn't going hungry. 



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> I alluded to this in a previous post.  It is quite common in Asian countries to eat dog....and cat.  There used to be jokes of it happening here too, but we won't go there.....something for the joke thread.



I was meaning more towards the gutting and skinning of a dog in the middle of the street and not so much being a source of much needed food. 

Britney: I know for a fact that in China they raised a certain type of cat specifically for food, but it turns out this cat is dangerous for human consumption. There was a news link somewhere on Yahoo!News about a year ago on it.


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

"Consuming the flesh of a North American housepet would be a very dangerous proposition."

- Danger being relative. Cannibalism is not unheard of either, as a certain South American soccer team can confirm.    You are correct regarding the impracticality of some of the less popular options on the menu.

- All of this is making me hungry.   Fortunately, the ladies who work in the WSM kitchen have left out about 364,000 calories of brownies, and I am littering the TV room of the Mess with crumbs of evidence, as well as a "Mister Chocolate Mess" on the keyboard.

Gotta add an extra 3km to my run tomorrow (this) morning, I suppose.

Tom


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Sep 2005)

> I know for a fact that in China they raised a certain type of cat specifically for food, but it turns out this cat is dangerous for human consumption. There was a news link somewhere on Yahoo!News about a year ago on it.



Reputable cite please, because I call BS.


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Reputable cite please, because I call BS.



Here ya go:
http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2004/11/02/china_civetban041102.html

Okay, so it was partially BS, just the part about it being from Yahoo!News.


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Sep 2005)

Civets are wild, and are a seperate species distinct from domestic cats.


----------



## cgyflames01 (9 Sep 2005)

I know for a fact that in China they raised a certain type of cat specifically for food, but it turns out this cat is dangerous for human consumption. There was a news link somewhere on Yahoo!News about a year ago on it.


			
				Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Reputable cite please, because I call BS.


 It's called Ginger Beef


----------



## COBRA-6 (9 Sep 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Everyone read Jared Diamond's _Guns, Germs and Steel_. There are practical reasons why certain animals have been domesticated and raised for food over the centuries and not others. Eg. why no one to this day has been able to domesticate gazelles, zebras or elephants.



Excellent book, I'm about half way through it now, highly recommended.


----------



## 48Highlander (9 Sep 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Put two seconds of thought into it and you can see why the idea of using cats as food is completely ludicrous. I know of NO Asian culture that engage in this practice and I think I know a fair bit about them (Asian cultures, not cats).



Well, I did see a video of an asean fella in a restaurant type setting dunking a live cat into a basin of boiling water and then, after 30 seconds or so, peeling it like a banana.  It was years ago though, so I doubt I'd be able to find the clip again.  Eating cats might not be as common in asean countries as eating dogs is, however, it does happen.


----------



## oyaguy (9 Sep 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Everyone read Jared Diamond's _Guns, Germs and Steel_. There are practical reasons why certain animals have been domesticated and raised for food over the centuries and not others...
> Exclusively carnivorous mammals as a whole(apart from bear and whale) are unsuitable for consumption by humans, as their muscle by nature is extremely lean and contains very little fat. "



Good book. In it was an interesting personal anecdote by Mr. Diamond on tasty lion meat. What Mr. Diamond was getting at is that exclusively carnivorous animals are not inherently less edible, but an animal that is worth raising (over a 100, 150lbs I recall) is all too capable of turning the tables. So the assumption is the first guy who tried to domesticate lions either died or was forced to give up and kill his stock when it tried to eat him. 

Another problem in raising a major carnivore, aside from the obvious, is that you need even more animals to feed the thing. In terms of energy input, it would be an order of magnitude greater  to raised a 100 lions as opposed to 200  similar sized herbivore.


----------



## paracowboy (9 Sep 2005)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Excellent book, I'm about half way through it now, highly recommended.


Whole-heartedly concur. Read it twice.


----------



## muskrat89 (9 Sep 2005)

> Exclusively carniverous mammals as a whole(apart from bear and whale) are unsuitable for consumption by humans



Not quite. I was surprised to hear from many different hunters here in Arizona at least that mountain lion is some of the best wild game you'll ever eat. Unexpectedly, it's light, and lion hunters here often sport a bumper sticker that says something like "Mountain lion - the other white meat". My daughter and I actually sampled some at a recent elk foundation function, but it was done up in summer sausage, and not really a representative sample....  it was yummy though  Mountain lions are not rare here, as a matter of fact, tags are available "over the counter"


----------



## paracowboy (9 Sep 2005)

okay, looking at this thread again, with a dip and a coffee, I think we're all on net, even the Ultra-fox.

We all agree we don't want people to starve.
We all agree we don't want critters to suffer.
We all agree that I'm probably the smartest man alive.


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Sep 2005)

I stand corrected on the large carnivour bit, then. It might have had something to do with how cats in particular taste, and was extrapolated to include all big cats too. That WASN'T actually mentioned in GGS, I didn't mean to insinuate that it was.


----------



## S McKee (9 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> okay, looking at this thread again, with a dip and a coffee, I think we're all on net, even the Ultra-fox.
> 
> We all agree we don't want people to starve.
> We all agree we don't want critters to suffer.
> We all agree that I'm probably the smartest man alive.



Paracowboy 
While I agree with your the first two points, I have to call you on your last one. People who jump out of perfectly serviceable aircraft are not smrt ...smart.


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Civets are wild, and are a seperate species distinct from domestic cats.



It's still a cat. Just a funny looking one nobody wants as a pet. It's just a variation within a species, not a different species.


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2005)

"Paracowboy 
While I agree with your the first two points, I have to call you on your last one. People who jump out of perfectly serviceable aircraft are not smrt ...smart."

- No problem, all but four of my jumps were out of CANADIAN aircraft, vice perfectly serviceable ones.

Tom


----------



## paracowboy (9 Sep 2005)

Jumper said:
			
		

> Paracowboy
> While I agree with your the first two points, I have to call you on your last one. People who jump out of perfectly serviceable aircraft are not smrt ...smart.


you show me one, and I'll stay for the landing! 



			
				atticus said:
			
		

> It's still a cat. Just a funny looking one nobody wants as a pet.


I'd like a pet civet!


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Sep 2005)

> It's still a cat. Just a funny looking one nobody wants as a pet. It's just a variation within a species, not a different species.



They are NOT the same species. 



> * Order Carnivora
> o Suborder Feliformia ("Cat-like")
> + Family Felidae: cats; 37 species in 18 genera
> + Family Herpestidae: mongooses and allies; 35 species in 17 genera
> ...


----------



## paracowboy (9 Sep 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> They are NOT the same species.


so I can't have one? I'd pet him and love him and squeeze him. You get me a civet, George, or I will do mean things to you, like stroke all your fur backwards.


----------



## atticus (9 Sep 2005)

If its not a cat then what is it and why is is called a cat?


----------



## Britney Spears (9 Sep 2005)

Because they look kind of  like cats?


----------



## Old Ranger (9 Sep 2005)

atticus said:
			
		

> If its not a cat then what is it and why is is called a cat?



And because not everyone speaks or understands Latin.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Sep 2005)

Getting back to the title of this thread... Yes, the seal hunt does reflect Canada's true colours,   red blood, white ice.   Works on so many levels; seal hunting, hockey...gads, I love this country!

Kat


----------



## Fry (9 Sep 2005)

It does show Canada's true colors. Shows that we have common sense, and aren't brainwashed by some Walt Disney/Berenstein Bears bullshyte... which applies to those who agree with it at least. Those who are against it claim that it's wrong, yet they don't mind biting into a cheeseburger, wearing that schnazzy leather jacket/fur coat, or using those cosmetics/drugs that were tested on animals first. Those who don't agree with it are just victims of stupidity and hypocrisy, period.


----------



## Strike (9 Sep 2005)

So, if clubbing a seal is wrong, how about a rabbit?  Anyone who does BSERE has to, or they don't eat that day.  Considering the next meal is AFTER the 48 hr solo (no food), you tend to put the heebie jeebies aside.

Semper,  as for the leather issue, you do realize that when you get in, your boots will be leather, right?


----------



## SemperFidelis (9 Sep 2005)

Strike said:
			
		

> Semper,   as for the leather issue, you do realize that when you get in, your boots will be leather, right?



"sometimes there just arent enough rocks.."  -Forrest Gump


----------



## KevinB (9 Sep 2005)

AKKK

 Okay I read thru this whole thread (I want 45min back please)

 Britney - current technology suppressors actually add 30-45 fps to the muzzle velocity.

I dont judge Seal clubbers, and they occupy a valued societal role: it keeps all the screaming loons who bitch at them away for me  ;D

 I used to hunt -and I still enjoy eating wild game, but I have more empathy for the animals than I do most people - especially the people the Army wants us to bag.  It is a valuable training tool, for fieldcraft and shooting.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Sep 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> AKKK



Kevin...did you just change your name to "Bill the Cat"?


----------



## Strike (10 Sep 2005)

SF,

It's a valid question.  I mean, your personal ethics keep you from wearing fur or leather.  I'm just wondering to what extent you are willing to change your ideals when you join up.  Will it be a huge issue to you?  Will you give them up?  Or will you find a happy middle ground?  After all, the leather that is used for the boots and gloves will be coming from an animal that is slaughtered for its meat as well, right?


----------



## SemperFidelis (10 Sep 2005)

Its a valid question definitely... 
Will I always want to do Pt? no...will i do it?   YES
Will I always want to put my hair up into a bun so tight my hair line will be half way past my occipital bone the time Im 30? no..will i do it...YES
Will I always want to get up at 5 am? no will i do it? YES
Will I suck it up and do what needs to be done in order to serve this amazing country and its inhabitants (animals included) YES
Will I sacrifice my safety in order to bring peace and stability in places where such things are scarce?   YES
Will I sacrifice some of my rights and freedoms in order to protect the rights and freedoms of those who more than not take them for granted? YES

I think theres a pattern emerging here...NUFF SAID.


----------



## paracowboy (10 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> Its a valid question definitely...
> Will I always want to do Pt? no...will i do it?   YES
> Will I always want to put my hair up into a bun so tight my hair line will be half way past my occipital bone the time Im 30? no..will i do it...YES
> Will I always want to get up at 5 am? no will i do it? YES
> ...


yeah, but...
are you gonna wear the boots? You didn't answer the question.


----------



## Strike (10 Sep 2005)

The only way putting your hair up would compare with this question would be if there was some moral obligation (religion for eg?) compelling you not to.

And unless you worship the soft spot on your couch as your primary religion, the PT comparison would be out too.

editted to add...

I see the boot question to you as similar to asking a Buddhist how they could serve in the military, when their whole ethos is to do no harm.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Sep 2005)

Is this thread serving any purpose?  I'm going to eat some dog, and I hope to see something of value by the time I get back.  Like Kevin, I'm mad about losing 45 minutes here.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Sep 2005)

Interesting to see how we got here from " is it good or bad to bash fluffy the cod slayer's head in?"


----------



## Britney Spears (10 Sep 2005)

Perhaps we should put something about vegans/vegetarians in the FAQ? It certainly must be the most clubbed-to-death topic around here, right up there with tacvest bashing and Women in the infantry.


----------



## paracowboy (10 Sep 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> Perhaps we should put something about vegans/vegetarians in the FAQ? It certainly must be the most clubbed-to-death topic around here, right up there with tacvest bashing and Women in the infantry.


Infatry women, wearing tacvests, clubbing things.

Or going clubbing, for that matter.
Certainly produces an interesting visual.


----------



## Strike (10 Sep 2005)

Put your tongue back in your mouth my friend...


----------



## paracowboy (10 Sep 2005)

you just never mind where my tongue is, little missy!

This thread is heading straight for the Radio Chatter forum! Or Infy-poo is just gonna kick all our asses.


----------



## TCBF (10 Sep 2005)

I would have a lot more sympathy for anti-leather fanatics like Chrissy Hinde (the 'Brass in pocket' girl), and Pamela Anderson if they wore latex as a symbol of protest.  Maybe even a latex tacvest.  accessorized with a naugahide club.

Tom


----------



## larry Strong (10 Sep 2005)

SemperFidelis said:
			
		

> If you're referring to me looking like a celebrity perhaps...but I wouldn't be caught dead in real fur or leather...even fake.



Guess you won't make it in the army. Combat boots are made of leather. And I just don't quite see them making non leather boots for you because "You won't be caught dead in them".


PS should have read all the way thhru this thread before posting


----------



## Springroll (10 Sep 2005)

Strike said:
			
		

> I see the boot question to you as similar to asking a Buddhist how they could serve in the military, when their whole ethos is to do no harm.



I am a Wiccan and our saying goes "An Ye Harm None, Do What Ye Will". Yes I am going to join the army and serve my great country to ensure that my children, grandchildren and great grandchildren can have the same freedoms as I do, such as the freedom to pick a religion that they feel close to.


----------



## Old Ranger (10 Sep 2005)

And anyone with a mother-in-law, knows the wrath of a witch.


----------



## Springroll (10 Sep 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> And anyone with a mother-in-law, knows the wrath of a witch.



I think that w should be substituted for a b....  ;D


----------



## Old Ranger (10 Sep 2005)

There one in the same.


----------



## 48Highlander (10 Sep 2005)




----------



## cgyflames01 (10 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> I am a Wiccan and our saying goes "An Ye Harm None, Do What Ye Will". Yes I am going to join the army and serve my great country to ensure that my children, grandchildren and great grandchildren can have the same freedoms as I do, such as the freedom to pick a religion that they feel close to.


 Double, double toil and trouble... run for the hills boys.


----------



## Springroll (10 Sep 2005)

At least I am a cute witch...lol


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2005)

Anyone wonder why soldiers drink?


----------



## Warvstar (10 Sep 2005)

So as a wiccan do you practice witchcraft?


----------



## Old Ranger (10 Sep 2005)

This is going to get bad.


----------



## camochick (10 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Anyone wonder why soldiers drink?




Gasp....I can't breathe...laughing....too...hard. Thanks for making my day hehe.  >


----------



## TCBF (10 Sep 2005)

"At least I am a cute witch...lol"

- And modest, don't forget modest. ;D

So, is the planet running out of Presbyterian seal-clubbers, or what?

Tom


----------



## Springroll (10 Sep 2005)

Warvstar said:
			
		

> So as a wiccan do you practice witchcraft?



Yes I do.


----------



## Fry (10 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> At least I am a cute witch...lol



No you aren't.


Back to the thread, any hunters out there ever club a seal?


----------



## Springroll (10 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> No you aren't.
> 
> 
> Back to the thread, any hunters out there ever club a seal?



Why thank you little fry...that is so kind of you


----------



## Warvstar (10 Sep 2005)

Hey Fry where do you hunt? and what do you hunt? I love to hunt, but rarely have the chance.


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Sep 2005)

I am a hunter. Thus my icon with the moose on the table


----------



## Fry (10 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Why thank you little fry...that is so kind of you



Ohhh, now I know, you're the wiccan that was on that other board! :


Anyway, back to the topic again. 

Hunting? 

The majority of the animals I hunt are rabbits, grouse(both spruce and ruffed), ducks(all kinds), moose when one of us get a license... same for caribou. I shoot squirrels by the dozens, and I love it. Umm, if any foxes/coyotes/cats get on our rabbit trail, they're also toast.

Methods of hunting... well, I snare rabbits/grouse mostly. For those who don't know what a snare is, basically it's a piece of wire that strangles the animal.

The rest are shot.

I dunno, I find that hunting is an amazing way of life. It develops a person bigtime. Nothing like buckfever on your first shot. Buckfever is the pump of adrenaline you get when you're about to squeeze the trigger and the gun won't stop shaking, LOL.

Seals... not so easy to kill now a days, especially with all the tree-huggers around. Also, shooting seals is more dangerous than clubbing IMO, because on the ice, there are no trees/hills to stop the bullets if they   should miss the target. Given that you'll probably be aiming on a downward angle, the chance is still there, and if you're at the seals, then there's bound to be plenty more there too. Clubbing is cheaper too, the only cost is the club. Usually gets the job done in one good thunk.

If people are so mortified by our way of life, then prehaps they should look at some of the eastern cultures, and their ways of life. Or prehaps they should just mind their own business. The only people who can truely complain about the seal hunt are vegan hippies, and well I don't have much respect for them anyway because animals are here to be eaten, and I like eatin' em!


----------



## TCBF (10 Sep 2005)

"I am a hunter. Thus my icon with the moose on the table "

- So,....   you gonna eat all that moose yourself?

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Fry (10 Sep 2005)

fried moose strips in onions and potatoes... with gravey... MMMMM. better yet, flipper pie! Tasty indeedy.


----------



## beach_bum (10 Sep 2005)

Had some moose steaks last year that were fantastic!  Mmmmmmmmm  A shop that sells wild game just opened up around the corner from me.  Supposed to be great shop.


----------



## Fry (10 Sep 2005)

moose burgers are awesome, so are seal burgers, only had em once though.


----------



## axeman (10 Sep 2005)

so is flipper pot pie .. had that caned and sent to a friend in khandahar  it was goooood


----------



## Fry (10 Sep 2005)

bottled anything is good... I really like bottled mussels in vinegar. MMM.


----------



## muskrat89 (10 Sep 2005)

Tom - Help yourself. With the big critters, there's always more than enough to go around..  On my elk hunt this year I plan on taking a frying pan, and to just keep eating until he's light enough to pack out in one trip....


----------



## TCBF (10 Sep 2005)

I would eat so much, I would not be able to get through my car door. 

We would come back from Lahr on leave and visit my home town.  a good freind - since deceased - would load us up with moose sausages and pickeral fillets for our stay out at the lake.

Tom


----------



## Strike (10 Sep 2005)

When my dad and uncle get into the jar of moose, the rest of us usually leave the house.  It's either that or I have to test out my gas mask.   :-X


----------



## cgyflames01 (11 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> Why thank you little fry...that is so kind of you


I'll get you Fry, and your little dog too.   :
Seriously, don't let Springroll get a lock of your hair.


----------



## TCBF (11 Sep 2005)

You guys should take Springroll moose hunting.  Why, i remember watching "Bewitched" in the 60s, and ole Samantha would twiggle her nose, and POOF - the dishes would be done.  Kind of a handy skill set to have around a hunt camp.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Sep 2005)

It started out about the seal hunts. Wavered and wandered all over the place, slid back and forth, on and off subject. Springroll managed to also take this thread, amongst many, off topic again, with another little antecdote about herself, that no one really needs to know or cares about. So, for the same reasons listed, and as has happened with so many other threads, c'est la vie, cherie. Fermie.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Mar 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1141426212199&call_pageid=968332188774&col=968350116467

Paul versus the premier
McCartneys, Williams clash on TV 

Seal slaughter compared to slave trade :rofl:
Mar. 4, 2006. 01:00 AM
CHRIS MORRIS
CANADIAN PRESS

CHARLOTTETOWN—Some supporters of Canada's annual harp seal hunt grudgingly acknowledge that Paul McCartney's global reach as a megastar could spell trouble for the hunt's future.
Pictures of McCartney and his wife, Heather, frolicking with doe-eyed seal pups on ice floes in the Gulf of St. Lawrence flashed around the world this week.

The couple's strong anti-hunt message received an even bigger boost last night when they appeared on CNN's Larry King Live for a sometimes heated debate with Newfoundland Premier Danny Williams.
And in another interview with CTV News, McCartney compared the hunt to the former slave trade.
"It was brutal and it was something that had to stop," he said, adding the same is true for Canada's seal hunt.
McCartney told King he'd like to see an international ban on the use of seal skins.

"These pups haven't even had a swim yet," the former Beatle told the CNN host during a satellite feed from a Charlottetown hotel. "They're totally reliant on their mothers. They're helpless."
Heather Mills McCartney called the 500-year-old practice "archaic, brutal and cruel," a characterization disputed by Williams.
"For the record, I don't condone, nor do the people of Newfoundland and Labrador condone, the inhumane treatment of animals," the premier said.

Williams insisted the seals are killed humanely, saying 90 per cent of them are shot, not clubbed — a claim McCartney's wife called "absolute rubbish."
The premier accused the McCartneys of being misinformed and invited them to come to Newfoundland to "learn the truth and the facts."

King had to act as a referee at several points as the debate grew heated.
Williams, who has a reputation for fiery, volatile debater, defended his actions afterwards.

"There's a point where people who don't respect Newfoundlanders and Labradorians, and who don't treat us with respect, will get it back in spades from me," he said. "I certainly wasn't going to allow the McCartneys to dominate that interview."
Proponents of the hunt, including federal Fisheries Minister Loyola Hearn, have said that anti-hunt activists like the McCartneys don't understand how the hunt works and what it means to Atlantic Canadians.

Williams suggested the pop icon duo were misinformed, noting that Paul McCartney had thought his protest trip Thursday had taken him to Newfoundland, when in fact he was in Prince Edward Island and later Quebec.
"They target us because we're a smaller province and it's a smaller industry," the premier said after he emerged from a TV studio in St. John's. "They're not going to take on the beef industry. A seal pup makes a great photo op."

However, Jack Troake, a Newfoundland sealer with 55 years experience, admitted that the arrival of the McCartneys on the protest scene is a concern.
Troake has seen his share of protestors — from fur-clad B-movie stars to radical vegans — but the McCartneys are in a class of their own when it comes to star power.

"I'm certainly concerned about this lad," said the Twillingate fisherman, who can remember when French film star Brigitte Bardot caused a sensation when she showed up to protest the fishery in 1972.
Troake said sealers have a lot at stake financially.
"The only positive thing in the 2006 fishery is the seal fishery," he said. 

Meanwhile, Bardot emerged from seclusion yesterday to slam the hunt. "Seal hunters are killers," Bardot told Montreal all-news channel, LCN. "Your country is a rich country and you are setting an appalling example for the world."


_OK, Paul.......now go away!!_


----------



## Aislinn (4 Mar 2006)

Hey, I have a neat idea. Since the McCartneys and Bardot want to stop the seal hunt, and since they (likely) have a fair bit of money, why don't they financially support all those who make their livelihood from the seal hunts and then we could stop the hunts. That would be great! The McCartneys and Bardot would be happy, animal rights activists would be happy, the seal hunters would be happy, and seals would be happy and could probably take over the world in a few years. I love my wacky ideas. 

 ;D

Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Mar 2006)

*sings* "will ya still need me, will ya still feed me, when I'm sixty-four?"


----------



## NL_engineer (4 Mar 2006)

Besides for the stats that Paul and Heather McCartney  used came from between 1960-1986, It was kind of funny watching the argument with Danny Williams last night. I just hope that the McCartney's learned something from Danny, and learned that Land Mines do not compear to seals.

GO DANNY GO!!


----------



## The Gues-|- (4 Mar 2006)

I seen it all go down on Larry King Live.  You have to question McCartney's credibility after Danny Williams invited McCartney and his half wit wife to come to NFLD to seek out the facts from people who are actually in the know.  McCartney's response? " You don't have to invite me because I'm already in Newfoundland...." at the bottom of the screen - (Paul McCartney in Charlottetown, Prince Edward Island, Canada).  Good ol' Danny boy was quick to point out that "No sir, your in PEI, I'm in Newfoundland."  I almost had a hernia from laughing so hard.  The wife made silly arguments and dumb comments with no bases whatsoever while Paul sat there looking stupid which just made William's look that much better.  

Enami, that's exactly it.  Easy for a billionaire to come here to PEI and destructively criticize and protest something that would affect peoples livelihoods throughout Atlantic Canada.  I think your own country has enough things you should be worried about asshole.  I was debating whether or not to slip on my Kodiak's, go club one of those innocent cute seals and place it under their limo tires before they leave the Delta.  Or like the Island women said on CBC interview.. "I think everyone should smash his records."

22 minutes should have a field day with this.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (4 Mar 2006)

Lat night's debate on Larry King was absolutly ridiculous. Paul and Heather (I'd have called them Sir and Lady McCartney for the sake of formality, but they had no problem calling our PM "Steve") were given a good half hour to say their bit, and then proceded to take atleast two thirds of Premier Williams' time. Good thing Larry king is such a well respected moderator. Two Paul's credit, he simply comes off as a missinformed celebrity trying to make an emotional case. Heather on the other hand came off as a raving lunatic. I especialy liked how Heather kept saying that the hunt is only for the fassion industry. Then when she was confronted with the fact that the seal's were used for their pealt, their meat, and their fat, and that the seal hunt was really no different than any other hunting or use of animal for human gain, she went all crazy complaining that Mr. Williams was changing the topic.


----------



## orange.paint (4 Mar 2006)

I'm a newfie.Yes Ive killed seals.Sometimes they were shot sometimes whey were clubbed.The problem with sir Paul coming on television and sprouting off this bullshit is the public who live in cities and landlocked provinces/states will believe these lunatics.

I personally liked the dig Danny got in towards the FBI investigating these animal rights groups.And I have a little story to go along with that.

back in the 1980's a car was pulled over in newfoundland in a routine check.When the car was searched (probably due to the hippy with newyork plates) they found explosives and det chord in the trunk.He was on his way to blow up a seal factory up the road from my hometown.It would have killed many people and destroyed the one large business in our area (trinity bay).

What really kill's me is how freaky some army people get when this subject comes up."I would rather kill a human than an animal" seems to be the comment I'm hearing.Now don't get me wrong I have a dog and a cat,and love animals...as a high source of protein.
But how can a soldier actually say he couldn't shoot a animal?that makes me wonder about the thoughts going through the guys head if he had to kill a person.

Maybe it's because I grew up in the boonies.

p.s clubbing seals is not inhumane,2 smacks and their dead.seals are the easiest creatures to kill IMO.Why waste a bullet at close range?

I wish that little innocent seal got Paul right in the face,Ive seen a seal kick the crap out of a golden lab once, they ain't so cute.

ANd if larry king called it newfinland.......one more time.......Im 5 foot 6 black hair do you think my ancestors are from finland?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Mar 2006)

*We were asked to reopen the thread because of the recent Paul McCartney episode on the seal fields. That's what this thread is about, the seal hunt. If this thread is to remain open, keep it there.*


----------



## Fry (7 Mar 2006)

I'm just curious as what everyone thinks of the new controversy stirred up by Sir Paul Mccartney visiting Newfoundland to protest our wonderful hunt.

This angered me so much, I went out and bought a new leather jacket at Danier, and I'm joking. When Danny further invited Paul to come to Newfoundland, Paul said along the lines "I am here in the studio, I am in Newfoundland" (Not exact quote but close). Then Danny goes on to say "No, you're in PEI, I'm in Newfoundland~~". So really, it goes to show how much Paul was really educated on the matter.

I also invite people to check this link out. Can you smell the hypocrisy? http://www.lovestreetgallery.com/4171.html

Your comments?


Thanks recceguy.


----------



## COBRA-6 (7 Mar 2006)

I have no time for celebrities like this. Because you made records, or movies, or were on TV does not mean you know anything about politics, international relations, the environment, science or anything else we see you blathering on about on TV... sadly many of them may have their hearts in the right place, but are manipulated by others to push their agenda...

So Paul and Heather, if you don't tell Newfoundlanders how to hunt, then they won't tell you how to make music. That goes for all the rest of your like as well... oh and Pamela Anderson shouldn't be telling anyone about the merits of synethetic vs. natural materials! Leave the Footguards alone PETA!!


----------



## Fry (7 Mar 2006)

I totally agree, but Paul knows he has loyal followers, just as Oprah and Howard Stern. These people will do whatever their 'god'. Media icon or not, he has no leverage here at all, he's even turned away hardcore Beatles fans. He will not stop a way of life, nor will anyone else. People have to learn and understand that the world is not one big rosey picture with beautiful animals prancing around, hippies smoking natural grass, naked and playing guitars around a campfire. There are things that some will not like, and the harsh reality is that the 'fortunate' people really haven't been exposed to anything harsher than a tax increase. Some people need to wake up and smell the flipper pie.


----------



## Blue Max (7 Mar 2006)

I watched that interview on Larry King, and found Heather McCartney very rude. Danny Williams was trying to have a civilized debate as was Paul but Heather kept on butting in rudely. The McCartney's points of contention seemed to be regurgitated from any other Pro-Animal source (PETA...) take your pick.

I found it interesting that Danny Williams was trying to make the point that any number of groups, including pro-animal had already labelled the modern seal hunt as humanitarian  but Heather especially, would not have any of it. This even after Danny Williams offer to show proof of scientist loosing their jobs with some of these pro-animal groups after saying the seal hunt was well done, but of course that did not go with the groups politics. 

Now I am taking Danny's word for it, that he has such proof.  Over all it was more of a shouting match, then a debate, I am sure that both sides did not loose any followers over to the other.


----------



## Fry (7 Mar 2006)

Blue Max said:
			
		

> Now I am taking Danny's word for it, that he has such proof.  Over all it was more of a shouting match, then a debate, I am sure that both sides did not loose any followers over to the other.



Good post, but I know of Beatles fans who've threw out entire collections over this 'debate', simply because they're rotted with how Paul is such a hypocrite. My grandfather is a happy man, I always hated those Beatles, especially 'John Lemon", ha.


----------



## Blue Max (7 Mar 2006)

FRY, I still enjoy the BEATLES and WINGS, but remember the Paul is now a VEGAN, which you will recall is a harsh vegetarian. So you will recognise where he is standing and talking from his preferred menu item, and not necessarily from his head.


----------



## TCBF (7 Mar 2006)

I have a question:  How do all of these people actually end up doing a photo op on the ice?  

Who takes them there?

If it is by air, NAVCAN/ Tpt Cda should issue a NOTAM banning unauth flights below a certain altitude.  That won't bother the radicals, but commercial pilots won't risk loosing their pilot's jobs.

As for other means of transport, I cannot fathom the sealers tolerating their fellow community members helping the radicals.  The solution to this is obviously 'Community Action.'

What is 'Community Action'? That is when someone lets down their village by assisting the radicals in the destruction of the sealing industry.  The community then:

1. Does not speak or interact with that family.
2. Pulls their kids from any teams, sports or clubs the kids of that family are on.
3. Refuses to serve that family at their businesses.
4. Refuses to use that family's business.

Eventually, some wife will say: "George, I know Paul will pay you big bucks to drive him onto the ice, but our daughter Connie is getting married in two weeks, and it would be real nice if we were not alone in the church."

After that point, you will have unity.

Tom

Edited for inappropriate language.


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

TCBF...
doesn't have to be anyone from the community.
all you need is a Greenpeace kind of fella with a boat.


----------



## TCBF (7 Mar 2006)

And where does the boat come from?  Does it re-provision on the Rock?  Does it clear Canadian customs?  Where?


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

can come from Halifax, Cape Breton, PEI, the Magdalens or St Pierre & Miquelon.


----------



## TCBF (7 Mar 2006)

Do they enter Cdn waters, or is this hunt in international waters?


----------



## NL_engineer (7 Mar 2006)

In the past Greenpeace ships have entered Canadian waters, usually the Coastguard and DFO keep them away from the sealers. But one encounter last year the anti-sealers threatened the life of a sealer.


----------



## TCBF (7 Mar 2006)

Threatened his life?  With what?  What kind of idiot would threaten the life of a Newfie when the Newfie and his buddies have .22s and Lee Enfields?

Sink the bloody boat if it happens again. 

 ;D

Just kidding in that last sentence.

Tom


----------



## TCBF (7 Mar 2006)

"fluffy the cod slayer" - Kat Stevens 

- I think that is an excellent phrase, so I brought it up again.

Tom


----------



## Fry (8 Mar 2006)

For a hunt that's probably one of the most regulated in the world, and is needed to control the actual amount of rising seals, I don't know why people don't like it. Everyone will detest many things, but people seem to pick at the seal hunt constantly. Free speech or not, just because he's 'Paul Mcartney' is unacceptable. If he thinks he's won a battle in his war against the seal hunt, he can keep on thinking. He's only fueled more Newfoundlanders than ever, to support the hunt. Even avid animal lovers I know, who wouldn't even want a rat killed, support the seal hunt. It's part of our heritage, it's fun, I like flipper pie, it looks great on the ladies, it's income, and I hate seals. Works for me, how 'bout you?


----------



## geo (8 Mar 2006)

Hunting seals is not "fun"..... it's work.
To label it as "fun" will only incense the Greenpeace types.
Stay focused


----------



## JBP (8 Mar 2006)

Although I am an athiest, not a Wiccan believer or Buddhist  : , I do believe in the preservation of our natural wildlife. I would not agree to the seal hunt if they were all dying out and 1/2 extinct, but seeing as apparently there are TONES of them because of not many natural predators in the area (besides us), why not?

We seem to have evolved with these strange pointy teeth in the fore of our mouth... They're called "eye" teeth and they are there so we can tear meat, not carrots. Molars help for carrots... 

I just think we should be responsible with our hunting, which for the most part, Canada is...

I also live in an area where many of the animals that claimed this land as thier natural habitat have been forced out many decades ago due to human development. I do not think that will happen to the seals on thier ice-floatillas!

I just can't find a logical reason to call "no duff", although I wouldn't personally want to hunt seals or club them to death, wouldn't mind buying some meat though...

If someone wants to complain about animal cruelty and animal rights, fine, but you better stop using about 1/2 the worlds products produced by man... Even glue is/used to be made from parts of horses (hooves?). Animal products and by-products are in so much we consume....

If there is enough of them, GAME ON!


----------



## George Wallace (8 Mar 2006)

R031 Pte Joe said:
			
		

> IIf someone wants to complain about animal cruelty and animal rights, fine, but you better stop using about 1/2 the worlds products produced by man... Even glue is/used to be made from parts of horses (hooves?). Animal products and by-products are in so much we consume....



From the tone of you argument, I get the feeling that when you pass the "Body Shop" you look at their statement that they don't test any of their products on animals and say to yourself as you pass; "Not Tested on Animals - Not Tested on Me!" and walk away with a silly smirk on your face.   ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Mar 2006)

Fry said:
			
		

> For a hunt that's probably one of the most regulated in the world, and is needed to control the actual amount of rising seals, I don't know why people don't like it. Everyone will detest many things, but people seem to pick at the seal hunt constantly. Free speech or not, just because he's 'Paul Mcartney' is unacceptable. If he thinks he's won a battle in his war against the seal hunt, he can keep on thinking. He's only fueled more Newfoundlanders than ever, to support the hunt. Even avid animal lovers I know, who wouldn't even want a rat killed, support the seal hunt. It's part of our heritage, it's fun, I like flipper pie, it looks great on the ladies, it's income, and I hate seals. Works for me, how 'bout you?



The reason they (Enviremental Groups) keep targeting the seal hunt is manly for the fact that a "White Coat" (baby seal), have the Innocent look that appeals to the public, so it is easy to capitalise on it. Some people in Greenpeace have admitted it, but I can't find the article.


----------



## The Gues-|- (8 Mar 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> The reason they (Enviremental Groups) keep targeting the seal hunt is manly for the fact that a "White Coat" (baby seal), have the Innocent look that appeals to the public, so it is easy to capitalise on it. Some people in Greenpeace have admitted it, but I can't find the article.



Yea.. killing the white coats is illegal also.


----------



## TCBF (8 Mar 2006)

Right.

So, where is your infowar counterthrust?
How can the rest of Canada help?  Where is the stuff we can buy to support the seal hunt?  The Coffee Cups? The posters of good looking Newfie models (we know they exist - Playboy has no problem finding them...) scantily clad in sealskin lingerie? 

95% of the upper classes of the world DETEST those babbling idiots of PETA and their ilk, and would love to disparage them IN PRIVATE by wearing boudoir fashions made from sealskin?  So, where is the product line?

Tom


----------



## Fry (9 Mar 2006)

I'm not living in the rest of Canada, but there's no trouble here to get your hands on some flippers, oil, or sealskin clothing.


Great support from everyone so far, the revival of this thread is great.


----------



## Fry (10 Mar 2006)

Yeah, Sir Paul certainly stirred up a lot of the brown stuff in our quiet little province, but it's all great, because there are many here who thrive on things like that. It kinda brightens up the day a little when instead of making converation with that stranger by talking about the weather, we can say "So, what do you think of that turd PAul Mcartney? My son, he thinks he can waltz in here and have her scalled, he can think again". It's great.


----------



## Glorified Ape (10 Mar 2006)

Celebrities are such twits sometimes (or most/all of the time, depending on the celebrity)... they take up a cause, get all heated about it, then drop it a month or two later. Arguing against the hunt is pointless when the major complaint seems to be the means used to kill. I'm not sure I necessarily disagree that it couldn't be done in a more humane way, but arguing for the elimination of the hunt because the implements are cruel is like throwing out the baby with the bathwater. It's necessary and it provides a means of income for alot of people that would otherwise have none. 

It's not as though people are out there killing the seals because they just love killing things - deviant little freaks like that are few and far between (thankfully), I find. Similarly, I'm sure they're not using clubs and hooks because they're masochistic sh'ts, but because it's cheap. It seems to me to be a bunch of hard-working guys just doing what's available to put food on the table for them and theirs. I wouldn't mind seeing more humane killing implements, but that goes for just about every animal industry from chickens to pigs.


----------



## TCBF (10 Mar 2006)

"Arguing against the hunt is pointless when the major complaint seems to be the means used to kill."

Perhaps we need a typical European solution: we should arrest all of the seals and put them in 'camps'.

To show people our hearts are in the right place, we could then move some of them into an abandoned outport and make a documentary detailing their happy, productive lives.

We could call the movie: "Harper Gives the Seals A Town."

Tom


----------



## TN2IC (10 Mar 2006)

TowGunner... ouch..... no comment.... ouch...


Good... but ouch...


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Mar 2006)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> The reason they (Enviremental Groups) keep targeting the seal hunt is manly for the fact that a "White Coat" (baby seal), have the Innocent look that appeals to the public, so it is easy to capitalise on it. Some people in Greenpeace have admitted it, but I can't find the article.



This may be what you were talking about:

*Captain Paul Watson: A baby seal is a baby seal. All of the pups we saw being killed were under eight weeks of age and most were under six weeks of age. They looked like seal pups to me. They were helpless on the ice. Many had not ventured into the water yet. In other words, the seals being killed are baby seals. Now one of the reasons that we have been using pictures of the whitecoats i.e. pups under three weeks is that the Government of Canada has restricted our access to the hunt and therefore restricted our ability to photograph and film the seal pups being killed. This year, we were able to get some of these images and we will use them. The government insinuates that we save whitecoats because they are cute. Well, at Sea Shepherd, we also work to save sea cucumbers and they are definitely not cute. The seals they are killing are very cute so the new images we have will work just fine. I personally don't see what is wrong about protecting cute animals. It is true we get more media coverage and support when the animals we protect are cute but we also protect many not-so-cute species like plankton, cod, sea-cucumbers, and sharks. The sealers seem to be saying that if an animal is cute it should not be protected because it is cute. Sea Shepherd Conservation Society does not discriminate on the basis of perceptions of attractiveness.    * 
http://shepherd.textamerica.com/?qs=xdefault&page=1

Looks like they are some sort of Greenpeace spin off.  
I agree that the main issue here is how they are killed.  Seems some people have a problem with smashing a blunt instrument against somethings head until the brain is sufficiently traumatized as to cease to function (what sissies).  Maybe someone could build big sealed (no pun intended, but a bonus just the same) garages out on the ice, and herd the seals into them.  Then hook up someones truck with a hose from the exhaust pipe to the garage and kill them with CO fumes.  Totally painless and cheaper than lethal injections.  Of course, if anyone is going to eat meat from the carcasses that won't work out so well.  
Hmmm.  Okay, you get them into the garages, then pump in Celine Dion video from Las Vegas.  Then the seals will come out and BEG to be clubbed.  Then you have informed voluntary consent, and even Greenpeace can't argue with that.  It's flawless!   
From way back from around reply #30 on this thread, a pertinant reprint:

Originally posted by Gibson:
[qb] So a baby seal walks into a bar.  Bartender says "What‘ll it be?"

"Anythings good" says the seal. "So long as it ain‘t Canadian Club." [/qb]
http://www.ilovewavs.com/Effects/Music/RimShot.wav


----------



## Fry (11 Mar 2006)

Hilarious!

If they're clubbed right, one blow and they're out cold, if not dead. Cheaper and safer than firing rifles on the ice, and plus the pelt remains in tact, no guts are leaking inside spoiling the meat, everyone wins. But, because there are infact people who think that violence is a thing of the past, who's worst exposure to anything related to horrific was when barney's crayon got dull, then they need to go back to their coloring books. Flipper pie rocks.


----------



## TCBF (11 Mar 2006)

"Chrissy? Get Marketing up here right now!  And I mean right now!  Cancel all of my meets for today except my 'software class' with Misty-Lynn tonight.  And, oh yeah, call my wife and ask her what flipper pie is...'

- I can't buy flipper pie in Edmonton, can I?  Or seal hunting coffee mugs (great for ice fishing), or seal hunting posters with newfie models who (...), or ?

Where the HELL is your MARKETING?

 ???

Tom


----------



## Bart Nikodem (11 Mar 2006)

Fry (or anyone else) knowledgeable about this topic maybe you could help me out with one point.
I assume the more seal fur/meat one harvests the more one makes? So why go after the younger seals when there must be at least as many if not more adult seals tooling around? I assume the adult seals are bigger/fatter/hairier and since I think only the female seals give birth there must be adult male seals just hangin' out eatin' fish watching this all go down. My carnivorous marine mammal biology is somewhat limited as the closest thing to the "wild"  I have experienced lately is drink a soy latte on a patio so please forgive my ignorance.
All the best,
Bart


----------



## Fry (11 Mar 2006)

Marketing:

Come to NEwfoundland, lots of seal products offered here, I'll certainly look up some merchant websites for you.

One of the reasons why they go after the pups is because of the pelt. Very rich pelt indeed. But because of the overpopulation over I don't know how many years, we could nuke them and they'd still survive the blast, due to sheer numbers, lol.


----------



## TCBF (11 Mar 2006)

Marketing has to be more than just selling Newfounland to Newfies, right?  snap open a few cans of White Star, and give us some web links of products we can order and have shipped to the mainland.  I know Memorial U teaches this stuff, I had a Tp Ldr grad from there.

Somebody ship canned flipper pie to supply the Ft Mac colony?

Help us out here, Fry.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2006)

Q) why is there no toilet paper in Newfoundland?

A) All the assh*!es are on the mainland!


----------



## orange.paint (11 Mar 2006)

Whats black blue and floats in the harbour?

A mainlander telling newfie jokes.


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2006)

Hah..... I've lived and worked on the rock

Have you met the "welcome wagon"?


----------



## TCBF (12 Mar 2006)

No.... what's her name?


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2006)

Bernice ......


----------



## Fry (12 Mar 2006)

The jokes are priceless guys.



			
				TCBF said:
			
		

> Marketing has to be more than just selling Newfounland to Newfies, right?  snap open a few cans of White Star, and give us some web links of products we can order and have shipped to the mainland.  I know Memorial U teaches this stuff, I had a Tp Ldr grad from there.
> 
> Somebody ship canned flipper pie to supply the Ft Mac colony?
> 
> ...



Go to any NL speciality store and you can find the products, go to any fur merchant and you can buy seal fur. Also, any pharmacy should carry seal oil.

What's whitestar?


----------



## Scott (12 Mar 2006)

I think he meant Bluestar. One of the many beers I tried when I lived in St John's. I settled on Northern Light, good stuff with Caribou Stew.


----------



## TCBF (12 Mar 2006)

Bluestar, ooops.

 ;D

NL spec store, I will look for, I thank you more.

Tom


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Mar 2006)

Fry said:
			
		

> Marketing:
> 
> Come to NEwfoundland, lots of seal products offered here, I'll certainly look up some merchant websites for you.
> 
> One of the reasons why they go after the pups is because of the pelt. Very rich pelt indeed. But because of the overpopulation over I don't know how many years, we could nuke them and they'd still survive the blast, due to sheer numbers, lol.



Hey, I've seen those companies that will overnight deliver live lobster, can they do that with a baby seal?  It would be too expensive for me to go up north, but maybe I can smash one to hell in my driveway.  Comes with it's own ball peen hammer?  Not running away on the ice should be the same as not running away down a residential side street.  
How many minutes per pound at what temperature ?


----------



## geo (12 Mar 2006)

Zipperhead,
Think the point is that the seals aren't being beaten into oblivion "for the fun of it".
It's a commercial enterprise.

No one says anything about using a hammer gun to kill cattle in the slaughter houses.
are you going round with leather (cowhide) shoes?
do you have a prized lambs leather jacket?
Leather gloves..... etc............ 

Yeah - the white seals are all cute and pretty and they have thses soo soo sad eyes - they haven't hunted the white pups for some 20 years now..... 
The seals are now a nuisance, the same was as wolves & coyote are.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Mar 2006)

How could you have possibly taken that as an endorsement for the seals ???
(Again, I reiterate the need for a [sarcasm] smiley)

Yes, I have as many leather and animal skin product as I can afford.  I eat all meat that is put in front of me.  Although I don't hunt, it is only because I have never taken the time to learn (not for lack of shooting skill) and plan to one day.  

I think there is a place for all of God's precious creatures.  Right beside the mashed potatoes.


----------



## Fry (13 Mar 2006)

Bluestar is my favorite beer. Goes great with BBQ'd flippers done in Honey Garlic BBQ sauce!

I think we should go back to killing whitecoats as well, the worldwide market would still make it worth while, despite the 'boycotts'.


----------



## geo (13 Mar 2006)

Fry - there are enough adult seals so as to in not being worthwhile
also - the PR value of killing babies VS culling the herd isn't worth it.

If'n you're really from the rock, you should know that - and not just trolling


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Mar 2006)

Okay, I'm not from the rock, so explain about the baby seal thing.  I also am not familiar with the fur of the animal as it matures, but with many animals the young ones have a softer coat.  Spending a few years swimming in arctic sea salt can't be great for the fur.  Plus, maybe people like the white colour as opposed to the darker ones.  If we have established that the seals are overpopulated, why should it matter at what point in their life cycle they get whacked?  If they mature, won't they breed and extend the problem?  I would hate to think this is just because the baby seals are EXTRA cute as compared to seals?  Plus, is the meat any better when they are young, like veal is to beef?


----------



## geo (13 Mar 2006)

seal meat tastes like.... seal meat.
High in fat content - not everyone's cup of tea.

baby seal's camouflage is white fur.... but it only stays white for a short white and they lose it fast enough.
There is an international ban on the hunt of baby seals.... not worth persuing.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Mar 2006)

I realize that, I was just curious what brought about that ban.


----------



## Fry (13 Mar 2006)

geo said:
			
		

> Fry - there are enough adult seals so as to in not being worthwhile
> also - the PR value of killing babies VS culling the herd isn't worth it.
> 
> If'n you're really from the rock, you should know that - and not just trolling



He asks me if I'm really from the rock, dude, I'm wearing a bluestar halfcase on my head.

The ban is in effect because baby seals look 'cute'. The meat in baby seals is more rich. The same goes for the pelts. Dude, I know what I'm talking about.

If whitecoats are banned, why not the rest? I don't understand why this is the case. It's an animal species like any other, yet I'm unsure as to why it's being targeted. I can speculate that it has a lot to do with the 'cuteness' factor, and the fact they're not slaughtered in houses like cows... and well that the uneducated who probably own more dollars worth in leather than my entire family's assets, need something to whine over.

Just look at Paul's comment, about how he thought he was in Newfoundland, when Danny proudly told him he was in PEI. 

Why isn't there a ban on veal or lamb? Or all 'baby animals' for that fact. This hyprocisy just makes me chuckle.

And Geo, I'd like to know how experienced you are in our ways of life here in Newfoundland, or are you simply just another mainlander who thinks he knows all there is about whatever he argues about. Quite frankly it seems that way.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Mar 2006)

Fry said:
			
		

> The ban is in effect because baby seals look 'cute'. The meat in baby seals is more rich. The same goes for the pelts. Dude, I know what I'm talking about.



I hoped it wasn't something stupid like that, something that had a little more basis in biology.  Agree completely with the rest of your post, Fry.  
Guess I'll just have to settle for a nice meal of Panda burgers and rainforest maccaw wings.


----------



## TCBF (14 Mar 2006)

Bridgette Bardot versus The Rock.  Score: BB 1, The Rock 0.


----------



## Fry (14 Mar 2006)

Well, there really is no other way to explain it. USA and well, pretty much Europe put a ban on seal products, which is stupid... especially from the USA, seeing they slaughter so many cows each year, hundreds of times more than the amount of seals slaughtered. Cows just don't look as cute as some of those seals, and more people like burgers than flipper pie. Doesn't mean they should not ban seal products, but someone needed votes, so I guess it was a good political move. 

_Commercial _ hunting of whitecoats has been banned since 1987.


A single resturant by the name of MCDONALDS slaughters on average, 10 million cows a year. As opposed to our few hundred thousand seals, why aren't people protesting this more? You rarely hear of it on the news, as opposed to the seal hunt.

http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a1_186.html

That site has a few interesting facts.


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2006)

Fry.... was a mainlander Newf...... lived in Lab City
later over an 8 year period, worked in Carbonear, Grand Falls, Stevenville, Cornerbrook, St Anthony, Happy Valley & Northwest River.

I think my peddigree is adequate.


----------



## Fry (14 Mar 2006)

I grew up literally "by the bay". It's in my family to hunt, and many of my family has hunted seal. I know what I'm talking about. 

There's no such thing as a mainlander newf. Say that down on George some night and watch how fast your eyes turn a shade or two darker


----------



## Fry (14 Mar 2006)

Anywho, back to this wonderful thread. Prove me wrong Geo, on why we shouldn't harvest pups or whitecoats for that matter, when compared to other animals that are on our plates, backs, and in various cosmetics.


----------



## geo (14 Mar 2006)

Fry - I'm not saying that the pups aren't fair game....BUT
from a PR standpoing, it's a loosing proposition. It's for that reason that the "ban" has held this long and continues to hold.


----------



## Fry (14 Mar 2006)

I totally agree, I musta misread you earlier, I thought oyu were saying that there's no point in harvesting the pups. I know it'll never happen, but then again, since when has the Canadian gov last did something logical. *Cough, gun registry*


----------



## camochick (18 Mar 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/03/17/senator-seal060317.html

Senator fires back at U.S. family upset with seal hunt
Last Updated Fri, 17 Mar 2006 09:16:34 EST 
CBC News

A Liberal senator has replied to a family in Minnesota upset about Canada's seal hunt with a letter denouncing the United States for executing prisoners at home and killing people in Iraq.

Senator Celine Hervieux-Payette says Americans are in no position to criticize the Canadian seal hunt. (CP Photo/Fred Chartrand)  
The McLellan family had written to Canadian senators to say they cancelled a vacation in Canada because of the hunt, which they called "horrible" and "inhumane," Montreal's La Presse reports. 

In her response, Senator Céline Hervieux-Payette said that what she finds horrible is "the daily massacre of innocent people in Iraq, the execution of prisoners – mainly blacks – in American prisons, the massive sale of handguns to Americans, the destabilization of the entire world by the American government's aggressive foreign policy, etc." 

She said Americans are not in a position to criticize others. "They must start to look at their own behaviour, the permanent heightening of the planet's insecurity since the election of Bush," she told La Presse. 

"All senators received the letter from the McLellans and I was the only one to respond," she said. 

The family "did not choose a good cause," she added. 

In their letter, the McLellans said they love Canada and have Canadian ancestors but cancelled a trip to Canada last year because of the seal hunt and will scrap plans for one this year if the spring hunt goes ahead, La Presse said. 


FROM MARCH 8, 2006: Seal hunt will go ahead

Hervieux-Payette, a lawyer and former Liberal MP, was appointed to the Senate in 1995 by then prime minister Jean Chrétien. She last drew public attention with a private member's bill in 2004 to outlaw spanking of children. 

In defending the seal hunt, she called it a centuries-old practice and part of the livelihood of coastal residents both native and white. 

She invited the McLellans to come to Canada to see a humane society that lives in safety and respects the traditions of its native people. 

It is not clear whether she might pay a penalty for remarks that could be seen as anti-American. Once appointed, senators have a job until retirement at 75. 

A Toronto-area MP, Carolyn Parrish, was thrown out of the Liberal caucus in 2004 after she stomped on a George Bush doll and renounced her loyalty to the party. She stayed in Parliament as an Independent but did not seek re-election this past winter.


----------



## Fry (18 Mar 2006)

LOL, many Newfoundlanders don't care much for mainlanders, let alone Americans.


----------



## geo (18 Mar 2006)

someone didn't think thru the political ramifications 
ie.... did not put brain in gear before placing mouth into operation.


----------



## The Gues-|- (18 Mar 2006)

I could love you Senator! good job.


----------



## COBRA-6 (20 Mar 2006)

As much as I disagree with the anti-american remarks, about time someone told these activists to go fornicate themselves...


----------



## Fry (20 Mar 2006)

I have family in Florida... I'm not saying how I feel, I'm saying how many feel, here in the province.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2006)

Having just returned from NYC for St Patricks day, I am again reminded that the United States is a brilliant country filled with many people from many backgrounds.  As with all free nations, opinions are like a$$holes--everybody has one.  Ripping on a whole country for one yenta's letter campaign seems a bit off.  As for the relative merits of American foreign policy, there are plenty of other threads.  
I can't believe there hasn't been a better seal hunt PR effort.  Maybe it could be "Seal, the other, other white meat" or something.


----------



## Fry (21 Mar 2006)

People can think what they want about us, we don't care, honestly.


----------



## Fry (21 Mar 2006)

I don't even know who Bardot is, but really... I don't really care. It's funny how it's always celebrities from other countries that are kicking up stink and not ones here in our own country.

People are more uneducated about this topic than the whole topic of 'peacekeeping' and that's saying something.


----------



## TCBF (21 Mar 2006)

"I can't believe there hasn't been a better seal hunt PR effort.  Maybe it could be "Seal, the other, other white meat" or something."

- See? See?  That's what I'm on about!  I have Grade 2 Page 4 Thunder Bay, and even I can see your PR blows chunks.  Lots of rockin babes on the rock, putt 'em in sealskin undies and get them struttin' they stuff.  The world will follow - drooling.

"Sealskin - the New Latex!" 

 Man , I should SO be in marketing. 

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Mar 2006)

Zpperhead,
You were in NY last week also?? I left the day before Patty's day. Great time prior though, there is this little Irish pub, kitty corner from MSG, where it was St. Paddy's week......the name [ and some memories] escape me.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2006)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "I can't believe there hasn't been a better seal hunt PR effort.  Maybe it could be "Seal, the other, other white meat" or something."
> 
> - See? See?  That's what I'm on about!  I have Grade 2 Page 4 Thunder Bay, and even I can see your PR blows chunks.  Lots of rockin babes on the rock, putt 'em in sealskin undies and get them struttin' they stuff.  The world will follow - drooling.
> 
> ...



You have me sold!  I would buy something once a week just to see the adds and watch the world implode with flipper-loving rage.

Bruce, was the bar called "STOUT"?  Big two level Irish pub just bristling with honeys? It is in the general area.  I can't believe you didn't stick around for St. Pats.  I might have walked past you if you flew out of LaGuardia, because I got in at around 9am on Thursday.  That city is crazy for the uniforms.  Friday was a can't-pay-for-a-drink blur.


----------



## Fry (21 Mar 2006)

That's a wicked marketing idea. You should head down to St. John's here and start it up. The girls here would look really sexy in sealskin undies, for sure.


----------



## Thompson_JM (21 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> You have me sold!  I would buy something once a week just to see the adds and watch the world implode with flipper-loving rage.
> 
> Bruce, was the bar called "STOUT"?  Big two level Irish pub just bristling with honeys? It is in the general area.  I can't believe you didn't stick around for St. Pats.  I might have walked past you if you flew out of LaGuardia, because I got in at around 9am on Thursday.  That city is crazy for the uniforms.  Friday was a can't-pay-for-a-drink blur.



i need to move to one of those cities.... Hamilton is alright, but its getting too much burlington, oakville and toronto, "Down with the uniformed oppressors" kinda attitude.. or the girls seem to think the only cool guys are the ones with a buisness portfolio etc...  apparently guys who accually WORK for a living arnt appreciated here...


----------



## TCBF (21 Mar 2006)

"That's a wicked marketing idea. You should head down to St. John's here and start it up. The girls here would look really sexy in sealskin undies, for sure."

- I am a little contractually committed at the moment.  Do all of your entrepreneurs have to come from the mainland?

Tom


----------



## zipperhead_cop (21 Mar 2006)

Cpl Thompson said:
			
		

> i need to move to one of those cities.... Hamilton is alright, but its getting too much burlington, oakville and toronto, "Down with the uniformed oppressors" kinda attitude.. or the girls seem to think the only cool guys are the ones with a buisness portfolio etc...  apparently guys who accually WORK for a living arnt appreciated here...



You can still get a four room house in a crime free (virtually) neighborhood, fully detached with a big yard, two car garage and all the other crap for $275,000.  Two bedroom detached that are older in working class but okay neighborhoods go for around $140,000.  We have lots of fine local honey's, and every weekend we import around 5000 from the US to come and drink two years earlier than at home.  We are one of the few cities that still are in a growth spurt, and have a great (read as rare) relationship with other law enforcement agencies that are in the area.  Yes, we have it good here.


----------



## Fry (22 Mar 2006)

Careful, I don't want this topic to stray too far off course and get closed down again...


----------



## TCBF (22 Mar 2006)

Okay, back on topic:

"That's a wicked marketing idea. You should head down to St. John's here and start it up. The girls here would look really sexy in sealskin undies, for sure."

- I am a little contractually committed at the moment.  Do all of your entrepreneurs have to come from the mainland?

Tom


----------



## Fry (22 Mar 2006)

Many do, simply because that is where the money lies. Our province has been raped of it's resources and it's people deprived from the profits. Nowadays it's mostly non-Newfoundlanders who come in to setup shop. DOesn't bother me though, like I said, imagine our ladies in sealskin undies


----------



## Fry (28 Mar 2006)

THis will open a WHOLE NEW can of worms!!! Read this!


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/main.jhtml?view=DETAILS&grid=P8&xml=/health/2006/03/27/nmills26.xml


Now, Heather Mills Mccartney is trying to ban milk!!

I can't contain the laughter anymore.


----------



## HDE (28 Mar 2006)

Hi Guys

    Don't know if anyone has raised this yet but the "HUmane Society of the United States" has absolutely nothing to do with yourlocal, or any, animal shelter.  It is a very large, very wealthy organization with a very hardcore "animal rights" agenda.  Do a google for "Humane Society of the United States" for more.  Apparently they get enormous mileage out of piggybacking on the belief that they're the in the same business as the local "Humane Society" shelter :tsktsk:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Mar 2006)

You know what?? If it hasn't been said yet.. I have to say it... (can't look thru 25 pages, sorry!):

This topic is Phoque'd!!!

HAHA


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (28 Mar 2006)

And Morrisey is boycotting Canada because of the seal hunt!   :

http://www.cbc.ca/story/arts/national/2006/03/28/morrissey-snub-sealhunt.html


----------



## Bzzliteyr (28 Mar 2006)

Who? Darn... guess I'll have to wait.. till next time?


----------



## Zartan (28 Mar 2006)

HDE said:
			
		

> Hi Guys
> 
> Don't know if anyone has raised this yet but the "HUmane Society of the United States" has absolutely nothing to do with yourlocal, or any, animal shelter.  It is a very large, very wealthy organization with a very hardcore "animal rights" agenda.  Do a google for "Humane Society of the United States" for more.  Apparently they get enormous mileage out of piggybacking on the belief that they're the in the same business as the local "Humane Society" shelter :tsktsk:



On a similar note: http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

To add silicone to the flinging of internal body parts, Pamela Anderson too has joined the voices of the rich and well off, decrying the seal hunters as being "greedy." http://www.mytelus.com/music/article.do?pageID=home&articleID=2211936&lid=hp2


----------



## CanEhdian (28 Mar 2006)

What we need are seal farms where seals stay for a while before being killed, this killing animals in the wild the old fashioned way just isn't acceptable to these protesters.


----------



## Fry (28 Mar 2006)

CanEhdian said:
			
		

> What we need are seal farms where seals stay for a while before being killed, this killing animals in the wild the old fashioned way just isn't acceptable to these protesters.



I agree, prehaps if we all had floating slaughterhouses and herded the seals in there first, it would make it 'ok' to use and consume/wear seal products.


----------



## aluc (29 Mar 2006)

No ....Pam...not you too!!!!    I find it amusing that these celebs, who live in a fantasy world of acting, singing and dancing, feel the need to affect government policy. Just because they have thousands of fans the world over, it makes them really feel that their accomplishments they've achieved with respect to their careers warrent them to try and sway government policy. Overglorified clowns. They really believe that they're that important in the grand scheme of things, don't they?

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&pubid=968163964505&cid=1143548499386&col=968705899037&call_page=TS_News&call_pageid=968332188492&call_pagepath=News/News

Now Pamela Anderson protests against seal hunt
Mar. 28, 2006. 03:42 PM
CANADIAN PRESS

Calling the seal hunt "barbaric," bombshell actress Pamela Anderson has asked for a meeting with Prime Minister Stephen Harper following her hosting duties at Sunday's Juno Awards in Halifax.

"As a proud Canadian who frequently travels abroad, I am alarmed that people are starting to see Canada as a country more beholden to a pack of greedy hunters and to the seal-skin `fashion' whims of a few countries than to the massive international outcry against the hunt," Anderson, a vocal member of People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals, said in a letter faxed to Harper's office.

"One of the biggest problems facing the U.S. government is appearing aloof about its own hostile behaviour; I'd hate to see that happen north of the border too."

The actor and model said she's collected thousands of signatures via an online PETA petition protesting the seal hunt.

Anderson, who is from Ladysmith, B.C., said she wants to visit Ottawa on Monday to meet with Harper.

The seal hunt, which started last weekend, has attracted plenty of celebrity protesters this year, including former Beatle Paul McCartney and his wife Heather Mills. Brigitte Bardot visited Ottawa earlier this month asking for a meeting with government officials but was refused. Singer Morrissey has said he won't include Canada on any tours until the seal hunt ends.

Harper has repeatedly defended the seal hunt, saying that Canada is the "victim of a bit of an international propaganda campaign."


----------



## William Webb Ellis (29 Mar 2006)

I think sending Pam in is an excellent tactic on Peta's part.  Who could concentrate on the issue(s) at hand with Pam standing in front of you marking double time.


----------



## brian j (29 Mar 2006)

So far I've read about ten pages of this topic and i have not seen anyone mention the fact that the seals are overpopulated and are actually eating themselves to death.
 Seals and humans are the two main species consuming the cod fish stock today and nobody but the fishermen seem to care. So before every one thinks of the seal hunt as being "Barbaric" they should get all the facts first and realize that without the seal hunt other species in the food chain will be affected negatively by the large population of seals.


----------



## Douke (29 Mar 2006)

I haven't had the courage of reading the 26 pages of replies to this topic, but I am just taking this chance to mention that :

You cannot legally hunt baby seals anymore (I think it is since 87, but don't quote me on this). Only adults are targeted.

The population of seals in the St-Laurent and Groenland area has augmented every year since this date, and is nearing overpopulation.

And finally, why seals? Because they are cute. Why not go concentrate on moose hunting ? Or bear hunting ? I would be curious to see Ms. Bardeaux trying to crawl up to a baby bear to pet it. Not even talking about industrial farms where chickens are feeded via tubes... At least seals live happily before getting killed by a man instead of another of their natural predators...

Douke


----------



## aluc (29 Mar 2006)

You could kind of say that PETA is calling in the "bigguns"...I mean, "big guns" on this one. :blotto:


----------



## zipperhead_cop (30 Mar 2006)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> You know what?? If it hasn't been said yet.. I have to say it... (can't look thru 25 pages, sorry!):
> 
> This topic is Phoque'd!!!
> 
> HAHA





			
				brian j said:
			
		

> So far I've read about ten pages of this topic and i have not seen anyone mention the fact that the seals are overpopulated and are actually eating themselves to death.





			
				Douke said:
			
		

> I haven't had the courage of reading the 26 pages of replies to this topic, but I am just taking this chance to mention that :



When did it become a point of pride to admit you did not have the drive or motivation to educate yourself on a thread before you lobbed out your opinion?  Other than Bzzliteyr's ultra intellectual post, yes, the other two points have already been covered.  

As for the recent celebrity clowns, maybe someone should steer Mrs. McCartney towards Pammy and they can have it out.  (read in your own inference).  
No matter what Pammy says it will always make print, because when you quote her it is an excuse to put her picture (read: tubes) with the article.  I'm not saying that like a complaint, just suggesting look at the picture and ignore the article.


----------



## Fry (30 Mar 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> When did it become a point of pride to admit you did not have the drive or motivation to educate yourself on a thread before you lobbed out your opinion?  Other than Bzzliteyr's ultra intellectual post, yes, the other two points have already been covered.
> 
> As for the recent celebrity clowns, maybe someone should steer Mrs. McCartney towards Pammy and they can have it out.  (read in your own inference).
> No matter what Pammy says it will always make print, because when you quote her it is an excuse to put her picture (read: tubes) with the article.  I'm not saying that like a complaint, just suggesting look at the picture and ignore the article.



I agree with zipperhead_cop 120%. If you don't have the gumption to actually read this thread and THEN make an educated comment, then don't even bother. These forums are here, acting almost like a library, they contain a wealth of knowledge. Best to get a little informed first before making comments like that.

As for Pam... I don't really care. She shows her lack of self respect by transforming into a barbie doll, then getting half of it taken out again. She has no place to argue against it, because she knows nothing other than the picture with Paul and Heather and the whitecoat on the ice... which probably took 2 hours to get the right take.

The media has nothing else to pick at right now, so well... this seems like a great topic. To them anyway... however it will die down, because we will NOT give up the hunt. I'd wage that if the Canadian gov cancelled the hunt, that sealers would still take to the ice. Some anyway. It's not like the population is declining, like the Cod... I viewed some vids off Limewire about slaughter houses, much more graphic than the sealhunt, I can assure you!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Apr 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/04/02/costco060402.html

Politics played no part in seal-oil removal: Costco
Last Updated Sun, 02 Apr 2006 08:05:03 EDT 
CBC News.
Costco – which has come in for criticism from scores of customers and Premier Danny Williams himself – said in a statement issued late Friday that it removed seal oil capsules for business and not political reasons.

Williams takes aim at Costco over seal oil fuss 
The Sea Shepherd Conservation Society, which is headed by veteran anti-hunt activist Paul Watson, said it had lobbied the company for the removal of the "vile" product.
But Costco's statement said otherwise. 
The company insisted it "has no affiliation to, nor is it a supporter of the Sea Shepherd Conservation Society or the methods it employs in promoting its causes."
The decision, it said, was made on a business case. 

"Each item must stand on its own commercial merits," it said.
Seal oil contains omega-3 fatty acids, which have been linked with protecting against heart disease and other ailments.

Costco was at the centre of a consumer storm Friday, with open-line radio programs flooded with calls advocating a boycott of the big-box retailer.
Williams issued a statement saying he was astonished that Costco made such a decision without discussing it with government or industry officials.

Costco said it looked forward to discussing the issue with the Newfoundland and Labrador government.


----------



## chrisf (2 Apr 2006)

HDE said:
			
		

> Don't know if anyone has raised this yet but the "HUmane Society of the United States" has absolutely nothing to do with yourlocal, or any, animal shelter.  It is a very large, very wealthy organization with a very hardcore "animal rights" agenda.  Do a google for "Humane Society of the United States" for more.  Apparently they get enormous mileage out of piggybacking on the belief that they're the in the same business as the local "Humane Society" shelter :tsktsk:



Also notable, it's *not* the American Humane Society... which isn't made of loonies...


----------



## NL_engineer (2 Apr 2006)

WRT baby seals; the age that these activists consider a baby seal just keeps getting older and older each year. What relay pisses me off if all these celebrities that think that we hunt "White Cotes". The funny part of this "Boycott" is that around half of the listed compines know nothing about it.

Just My $0.02


----------



## Fry (3 Apr 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/04/02/costco060402.html
> 
> Politics played no part in seal-oil removal: Costco
> Last Updated Sun, 02 Apr 2006 08:05:03 EDT
> ...



Glad you brought this up Bruce,


Costco here in St. John's is losing customers RAPIDLY! I know of almost 30 right now who've cancelled their membership. 2 can play this game


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Apr 2006)

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2006/04/05/prai-060405.html
U.S. cosmetics company offers to pay sealers to stay home
Last Updated Wed, 05 Apr 2006 13:01:34 EDT 
CBC News
The federal government is taking a pass on an American businesswoman's offer to pay sealers not to kill any more harp seals. 

Cathy Kangas, the founder and chief executive officer of Prai Beauty, has written to Prime Minister Stephen Harper with an offer to raise $16 million to replace the money sealers earn from the hunt. 
"I do care about protecting the seals, and I don't think it's right," said Kangas, whose Connecticut-based makeup company financially supports the Humane Society of the United States, the animal welfare organization that recruited pop superstar Paul McCartney to oppose the hunt. 
Kangas is also a member of the International Fund for Animal Welfare. 

She said various groups opposed to the hunt could raise money to supplement sealers' incomes. 
"I also think it's really not right for the fishermen. I believe that they're at the wrong end of this," she said. "[They're] being used as a pawn, and they're doing the dirty work. I think it's dehumanizing for them to have to go and do that." 
Kangas said it's wrong to kill seals for their fur. In an interview with CBC, Kangas said she was not aware that seal meat is also eaten.  

Steve Outhouse, communications director for the Department of Fisheries and Oceans, said the federal government will not be taking Kangas up on her offer. 
"We're not interested," Outhouse told the St. John's Telegram. 
"This is another example of someone with lots of money trying to tell people how to live their lives." 

Outhouse said while $16 million would replace some sealers' incomes, it is far less than the overall value of the industry. 
DFO has set a harp seal quota of 325,000 animals for each of the next three years, in line with quotas of the preceding three years. 
Federal Fisheries Minister Loyola Hearn has said the hunt is partially needed to maintain a balance in the marine ecology between seals and fish. 

The hunt off the Front, on the northeast coast of Newfoundland, opens next week. Sealers have already completed a smaller hunt in the Gulf of St. Lawrence. 


Steve Outhouse?....wow I thought I had a name that was easy to make fun of. ;D


----------



## Bart Nikodem (5 Apr 2006)

> "This is another example of someone with lots of money trying to tell people how to live their lives."


Yeah, she should take a lesson from the federal government that Steve Outhouse works for and butt out of people's lives.


> Federal Fisheries Minister Loyola Hearn has said the hunt is partially needed to maintain a balance in the marine ecology between seals and fish.


Yup, human intervention to maintain the balance of nature. I bet nothing can possobly go wrong. Correction, _possibly_ go wrong. That's the first thing that's ever gone wrong.
All the best
Bart
edit to fix Outhose to Outhouse. How does spell checker miss "Outhose"? What the heck is an "Outhose"?


----------



## Fry (6 Apr 2006)

Honestly, as redundant as this sounds, I really think that those animal organizations would really take a dump if everyone complied with their demands. How else would they make money? I'm sure these fulltime individuals who devote their lives to these 'causes' aren't all millionaires doing this for their love of animals.

Honestly, I think they like us killing the seals, how else would they fight, argue, and have a cause that would sustain their organization?

Makes me think...


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Apr 2006)

http://www.canoe.ca/AtlanticTicker/CANOE-wire.Seals-Costco.html

Atlantic Canada 
April 5, 2006  
Costco relists Omega-3 Seal Oil capsules saying removal misinterpreted
   
OTTAWA (CP) -- Costco Wholesale officials announced Wednesday that they would restock seal oil capsules at their store in St. John's, N.L., dismissing criticism that they had earlier caved to animal rights protesters. 
 Costco removed the capsules, which contain health promoting omega-3 fatty acids, from shelves in early March. 

 "Our earlier decision to remove the product was misinterpreted,"  Louise Wendling, Costco's senior vice-president, said in a statement. 
 The Sea Shepherd Conservation Society said on its website that the big-box retailer decided to remove the "despicable product" on March 1. 
 The environmental group went on to say that Costco was sending a message about the East Coast seal hunt by its decision. 
 Costco denied the decision to remove the product from store shelves was meant as a protest against the seal hunt. 
 "Costco does not and has never supported the Sea Shepard Conservation Society or its methods of getting its issues addressed," Wendling said following a meeting with provincial officials, including Fisheries Minister Tom Rideout. 
 "We had a productive meeting with Costco which provided us with some very useful information on the company and how they make their business decisions," said Rideout. 
 "We look forward to working co-operatively with them in the future on the sale of this and other Newfoundland and Labrador products." 
 Wendling said the decision to relist the product was made because of consumer demand. 
 The Sea Shepherd Conservation Society's announcement sparked outrage among consumers in St. John's, with some Costco members organizing a boycott or resignations from the big-box retailer's membership lists. 
 Even Premier Danny Williams joined the debate, telling consumers to think carefully about whether they should shop at Costco. 
 Wendling said she regretted the misunderstanding, adding that the seal oil capsules would be back on shelves again soon at the St. John's warehouse. 
 She said the company will continue to review the viability of the product just as it regularly does for the thousands of products sold in its locations across Canada.  


 "Our earlier decision to remove the product was misinterpreted," 

Which really means we thought the people making all the noise were the majority.........oops.


----------



## Fry (6 Apr 2006)

I don't believe it for a minute. There's a hell of a lot more of them then there is of us. If they stop selling seal products, then all others who've boycotted them, would probably to business with Costco, as a way of thanking them, or just because, while the boycott switches sides to us, COstco would be making a hell of a lot more off other people on the mainland, than in our one little store on Stavanger Drive.

I don't even know why there is so much controversy on this anyway, seriously. Wayyy to much discussion on something so simple. We've poverty and starvation, welfare problems, employement problems, etc, that could be addressed and fought for. Instead, a bunch of turds who have no idea what they're talking about (Let me remind you of one certain Beatle who thought he was actually IN Newfoundland, when he was in PEI), waltz in here and think because of their celebrity status, that they can run the show. To be so pigheaded, pompous, and   	abhorrent is just showing that they themselves think higher of themselves, than they do the working class of society.

The debate continues because it makes it look good for these 'organizations', but if Harper ordered an immediate halt to the seal hunt, then they wouldn't know what to do... what would they fight for? Who would pay the big execs' paycheques?

Prehaps that is what's needed, then they'd get a taste of what it means to actually work for a living.


----------



## Fry (6 Apr 2006)

Shoal Harbour is a little community outside CLarenville, for those who are wondering. My permanent residence is like 30 mins drive from it, and I know the area well. Figured I'd share this article.


----------



## COBRA-6 (7 Apr 2006)

I liked the Min of Fisheries' response to the offer of $15M to stop the seal hunt by that cosmetic company owner... can't remember the exact wording but he bluntly told her and all the other "celeb" do-gooders to pound salt!  >


----------



## geo (7 Apr 2006)

Pound salt?..... interesting.... suggesting that they rub salt into their wounds 
whatever turns you on I guess.............


----------



## aluc (13 Apr 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1144922847926&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968793972154&t=TS_Home


Anti-seal activists under siege
Apr. 13, 2006. 11:35 AM
CANADIAN PRESS

BLANC-SABLON, Que. — Angry supporters of Canada's East Coast seal hunt are making life miserable, and potentially dangerous, for animal rights activists trying to document the hunt off the coast of southern Labrador.

Residents in the Quebec town of Blanc-Sablon, near the Labrador border, have surrounded a small hotel where journalists and members of the Humane Society of the United States are staying.

Rebecca Aldworth, a society spokeswoman, reached inside the hotel Thursday, said the situation was very tense and she was worried about her own safety and the safety of those with her.

Earlier in the day, local residents apparently rammed a van carrying European journalists to the airport where they were scheduled to fly out on a helicopter to photograph the hunt, Aldworth said.

"Thankfully, no one was hurt," she said in an interview.

"They were able to get the van back on the road and returned to the hotel. We're now surrounded by an angry mob. The people outside are intent on preventing us from leaving and our helicopters from leaving."

Aldworth said two police officers are at the scene and she said she is hoping they will escort the journalists and activists to the airport.

"At that point, we will force our way through the crowd into the airport, lock the door and we'll figure out what we'll do then."

Aldworth said this is the second day her group has faced angry crowds determined to stop their activities.

On Wednesday, a group of Labradorians surrounded a helicopter leased by the animal rights group in the coastal town of Cartwright, Nfld., and prevented it from leaving.

"They sat on the floats of our helicopters," Aldworth said. ``We couldn't leave because if we started up the helicopter, the blades could have hurt somebody."

Police moved in and persuaded 50 local residents to allow the aircraft to leave.

Rosetta Holwell, the mayor of Cartwright, said she didn't accept the group's claim it was there to film a documentary about climate change.

The seal hunt in Newfoudland and Labrador opened Wednesday over a vast area north of the island known as the Front.

"They're doing this on the day the seal fishery is opened and they've come to Cartwright and, as everyone knows, there are a great many of our boats from the whole province that are situated a few miles from the Front engaging in the seal harvest," she said.

Federal Fisheries Department officials estimate 255 to 270 large boats were involved in the hunt, most of them working the ice floes off Cartwright in Labrador.

Another 350 small boats were out as well, most of those further south.

Regina Flores of the Intgernational Fund for Animal Welfare, which is also documenting the hunt, said Thursday her group is not having the same difficulties as the Humane Society of the United States.

Flores said the IFAW is operating out of Goose Bay, Labrador, and has been able to document the first two days of the annual hunt.

Protest groups have said they will monitor the slaughter by flying overhead in helicopters.

Sealers from Newfoundland and Labrador are permitted to slaughter a total of 230,000 seals in this year's hunt on the Front.

Another 91,000 seals already have been killed in the Gulf of St. Lawrence hunt, which finished last week.


----------



## Hot Lips (13 Apr 2006)

I bet not a German eats Veal or calf liver...nooooooo...these calves are clubbed on the head the same way for the love of g**.  They are called milk calves because that is all they are consuming at the time of their demise, they aren't even old enough to be taking much in the line of feed.

Oh yeah save the worm infested seals and club the calves and enjoy that veal Parmesan

HL


----------



## geo (13 Apr 2006)

Ever go to an abatoir to see how they kill cattle, lambs and pigs?

not very symphatetic treatment there - if you ask me.


----------



## Hot Lips (13 Apr 2006)

I have been to one, in fact I worked in one for a stretch...our food doesn't get to the table in a gentle manner by now means.


----------



## Fry (13 Apr 2006)

www.comcast.net
http://www.comcast.net/news/international/canada/index.jsp?cat=CANADA&fn=/2006/03/31/358222.html


> Observers of the hunt _ typically activists and journalists _ must remain at least 30 feet from the fishermen, who kill the seal pups with ice picks or a bullet to the brain.




www.cnn.com
http://www.cnn.com/2006/WORLD/americas/04/12/seal.hunt.ap/index.html


> ST. JOHN'S, Newfoundland (AP) -- The final leg of Canada's contentious seal hunt moved to the ice floes off northeastern Newfoundland and Labrador on Wednesday, with* sealers expected to slaughter another 234,000 harp seal pups* in just one day.




THat's a lot of baby seals. Please. 234k pups? 

A protest in Washington? I'm laughing hard. I bet none of them even seen a seal before. They should tackle McDonald's 10 million 'slaughtered' cows.

With all of the poverty in the world, millions are spent to protest this supposed 'animal cruelty'. What a joke.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Apr 2006)

I wonder if it would be okay to show up in this t-shirt?


----------



## NL_engineer (14 Apr 2006)

Fry said:
			
		

> A protest in Washington? I'm laughing hard. I bet none of them even seen a seal before. They should tackle McDonald's 10 million 'slaughtered' cows.



McDonald's uses beef? and for all these years, I had thought it was cardboard loaded with fat  ;D.

I was glad to see people blocking the "observers" from going out on the ice. But I think the Government should put a new policy in place; to the effect of: 'No person that is observing the hunt, may be in one hundred fifty (150) Nautical miles of were the hunt is taking place or going to take place' (my best shot at legal writing ;D)

For the economic side the price of an observer permit should be $1,000,000 (each). If it doesn't limit the number of protesters, at least we can make some money off these want-a-be "Tree Hugger's" ;D


----------



## Bart Nikodem (14 Apr 2006)

> I bet not a German eats Veal or calf liver...nooooooo...these calves are clubbed on the head the same way for the love of g**.  They are called milk calves because that is all they are consuming at the time of their demise, they aren't even old enough to be taking much in the line of feed.
> 
> Oh yeah save the worm infested seals and club the calves and enjoy that veal Parmesan
> 
> HL


I don't know if that's entirely accurate. If I remember correctly I think Homer Simpson explained that veal doesn't get cruelly slaughtered, it dies of loneliness.
All the best,
Bart


----------



## Gardiners1 (31 Mar 2007)

Canadian isn't a race at all.  It's a nationality.


----------



## tree hugger (31 Mar 2007)

I have a theory:

Cows are ugly, we eat them.
Pigs are ugly, we eat them.
Chickens are ugly and noisy and we eat them.

It's ok to kill ugly animals but seals are cute and cudley so it's bad to kill them.

My theory is very simplistic, and also doesn't address the area of domesticated vs. undomestic.  

I took an environmental ethics class in university and I learned enough to gross myself out for life. Damn chicken slideshow day....ugh.


----------



## FredDaHead (31 Mar 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> I took an environmental ethics class in university and I learned enough to gross myself out for life. Damn chicken slideshow day....ugh.



You think you had it bad? A vegan chick made me sit through a DVD about animal abuse and all that (damn PETA..). Took me a week before I could enjoy a nice piece of medium-rare steak! A whole week! Can you imagine the terror?


----------



## orange.paint (31 Mar 2007)

If it wasn't intended for me to eat it and wear it,why would he make it out of meat and fur?

Yes I am from Rural  Newfoundland.

I also have pictures of myself covered in blood from large woodland animals as a child.

If they have a problem eating meat don't take it out on me.Maybe we can collect them all and have them graze our front lawns on base....god knows I hate mowing.


----------



## FredDaHead (31 Mar 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> If they have a problem eating meat don't take it out on me.Maybe we can collect them all and have them graze our front lawns on base....



Great idea! That way they'll be bigger and fatter when we slaughter them, and tastier, too, because they'll be grass-fed instead of grain-fed. You're a genius, man! If you weren't a guy, I'd kiss you.


----------



## tree hugger (31 Mar 2007)

I couldn't eat KFC for about 2 yrs.


----------



## tree hugger (31 Mar 2007)

There is also a theory of supply and demand.  Maybe they'd be better off taking on that angle...


----------



## orange.paint (31 Mar 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> Great idea! That way they'll be bigger and fatter when we slaughter them, and tastier, too, because they'll be grass-fed instead of grain-fed.



I refuse to eat hippies.I have to pass drug testing.



It seems to work for many other groups in canada,how about the "distinct culture" card?Why couldnt Newfoundland use it?

And from personal experience clubbing seals is not inhumane.They are a very very easy animal to kill.(except hood seals)
And all the twitching is nerves.Ever shoot the head off a grouse?Same thing.Head's near missing and they are still trying to fly.


----------



## larry Strong (31 Mar 2007)

It should all be blamed on Walt Disney for giving us "Bambi"


----------



## George Wallace (31 Mar 2007)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> It should all be blamed on Walt Disney for giving us "Bambi"



Hey!  Bambi scared the crap out of me when I was a kid........Then he had to come out with Snow White......scared what he missed the first time.


----------



## larry Strong (31 Mar 2007)

I was referring more to the emergence of cute animals talking and acting like humans.


----------



## p_imbeault (31 Mar 2007)

Anyone actually try seal meat? The ribs actually ain't too bad fried up with some onion and salt and pepper. Little rich though but doesn't taste too fishy  .


----------



## geo (31 Mar 2007)

Heh... Seal flipper pie!


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2007)

I get so annoyed at some of these animal rights activist groups.  PETA is one that seems to take it too far.  I remember hearing about them going to elementary schools and telling kids not to drink milk because milking the cows hurt them.  Another ironic incident was when I was on my PMed QL5 course, after we went to a turkey processing plant.  On the way back, the driver was listening to a talk show on the radio and a PETA spokesman likened the chickens in processing plants to the Jews in the concentration camps of WWII.  If I had been Jewish, I would have been calling into that show so fast!!  :threat:
I don't care if people are vegetarians or vegans or don't wear leather etc, but leave everyone else alone.  Seals are in no threat of becoming extinct, unlike whales and we still have countries that allow whaling.  Go after them instead.


----------



## Flip (31 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I don't care if people are vegetarians or vegans or don't wear leather etc, but leave everyone else alone.  Seals are in no threat of becoming extinct, unlike whales and we still have countries that allow whaling.  Go after them instead.




You might assume the activists are rational  :

The "if it's cute you can't eat it" guy was right, it's all about the heart strings.


----------



## p_imbeault (31 Mar 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I don't care if people are vegetarians or vegans or don't wear leather etc, but leave everyone else alone.  Seals are in no threat of becoming extinct, unlike whales and we still have countries that allow whaling.  Go after them instead.


I think global warming is more of a threat to the seal population then the annual hunt.


----------



## Jacqueline (31 Mar 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> Anyone actually try seal meat? The ribs actually ain't too bad fried up with some onion and salt and pepper. Little rich though but doesn't taste too fishy  .




I eat this alot. I mean every couple of months or so. Frozen. Or seal "blubber". Yes, people ask the question " since you're eskimo, you eat seal blubber.?"


As long as the seals aren't tortured, then who cares?


----------



## p_imbeault (31 Mar 2007)

First time I had it last spring it was an experience. My relatives neglected to tell me it would have a laxative effect because it was foreign to my diet until after I had eaten it ;D


----------



## IrishCanuck (31 Mar 2007)

Save the fish stocks. 

Or else all the cute little seals and whales will die anyway.


----------



## TCBF (1 Apr 2007)

Imbeault said:
			
		

> I think global warming is more of a threat to the seal population then the annual hunt.



- Global warming?  It's cyclic - that's how 'Greenland' got it's name.  The dinosoars became extinct - maybe it's time for the seals.

- If you contact PETA, you can ask for some of their 'stickers'.  They make good target patches when you zero your hunting rifles, and it costs them money to mail them to you.

Everybody wins!


----------



## sober_ruski (1 Apr 2007)

IrishCanuck said:
			
		

> Save the fish stocks.
> 
> Or else all the cute little seals and whales will die anyway.



Nooo! We must not allow humans to control a population of animals by quickly and relatively painlessly killing them. Instead we must let the population outgrow its habitat and food supply. This will cause them to die a slow and painful death. What's better than the natural way? </sarcasm>


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2007)

Frederik G said:
			
		

> You think you had it bad? A vegan chick made me sit through a DVD about animal abuse and all that (damn PETA..).



Is there any length that a guy won't go to in the interest of his lower member?  Man, are we all predictable or what?   ;D


----------



## Blackadder1916 (2 Apr 2007)

> Scientists with the International Fund for Animal Welfare, IFAW, which has its headquarters in Massachusetts, have been issuing increasingly bleak reports from the areas where the hunt traditionally begins each March... The alarm has similarly been sounded by the Human Society of the United States.
> 
> The two organisations have deployed experts to the region over recent days, both on the water and flying in helicopters and fixed-wing aircraft, ...



Important yes, but are we not missing the most visible face of the protest from last year's hunt.  Maybe they have an equally important task at hand now, though.  Is it not an important public and humanitarian duty to dance alongside others of similar illustrious fame to ensure that the highest standards of reality TV are upheld.

Now, if they had only postponed the start of the hunt until the coming Sunday (Apr 8 ) I could have made a comment about Easter Seals.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (2 Apr 2007)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> Another update to the seal hunt - including global warming impacts :
> 
> http://news.independent.co.uk/environment/climate_change/article2412773.ece



Okay, what do they want?  Leave them alone to drown or let them get clubbed good 'n' quick?  Man, these guys just can't make up their minds!  
Plus, I thought that seals could, you know, like, swim?  At least the one at Marineland that I saw could.  
Maybe the seal hunters could just club the ones that are drowning?  Kind of like bobbing for apples?


----------



## Blackadder1916 (5 Apr 2007)

> Plus, I thought that seals could, you know, like, swim?


Not the pups, they are born on the ice and don't go in the water for about the first 3-4 weeks and even then they are not initially great swimmers.


----------



## sober_ruski (5 Apr 2007)

blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Not the pups, they are born on the ice and don't go in the water for about the first 3-4 weeks and even then they are not initially great swimmers.



Well, then too bad for them 
Evolve or die!
Being on top of the food chain kicks ass


----------



## Fry (8 Apr 2007)

blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Not the pups, they are born on the ice and don't go in the water for about the first 3-4 weeks and even then they are not initially great swimmers.



I have to disagree. They all swim quite well... in an ocean of onions and gravey! :dontpanic:


----------



## mariomike (2 Dec 2009)

"MPs unite, taste seal meat to defy EU ban: Canadian politicians gathered Wednesday for a seal-tasting celebration in defiance of foreign critics. Members of different parties got together on Parliament Hill in defence of the country’s much-maligned seal hunt.":
http://www.ottawasun.com/news/canada/2009/12/02/12010366.html


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Mar 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> "MPs unite, taste seal meat to defy EU ban: Canadian politicians gathered Wednesday for a seal-tasting celebration in defiance of foreign critics. Members of different parties got together on Parliament Hill in defence of the country’s much-maligned seal hunt.":
> http://www.ottawasun.com/news/canada/2009/12/02/12010366.html



Looks like Canadian parliamentarians are in the news again for eating seal meat.

*Seal 'stunt' akin to 'gastronomic cruelty': IFAW*

Canadian parliamentarians are engaged in "gastronomic cruelty" by heading to the fine dining tables of Parliament Hill's exclusive restaurant Wednesday to show solidarity with Canada's embattled sealing industry, says an anti-sealing lobby group.

Liberal Senator Celine Hervieux-Payette is hosting a lunch for 30 MPs and senators from all four parties who will feast on "double smoked bacon-wrapped seal loin" along with a "medley of organic beets, carrots and turnips," a "port reduction" and "Yukon gold potato pave."

The International Fund for Animal Welfare's Brussels office attacked not just the seal hunt, but also the very idea that seal meat could be the central part of a gourmet meal.

"The fact that the meat is only being consumed for political purposes, *and that it needs to be wrapped in double smoked bacon to kill the taste, clearly demonstrates that it is not particularly palatable*," the IFAW said in a news release.

More on link

I wonder if the IFAW eats liver?  It, too, is not particularly palatable, IMHO.   :-X


----------



## Fishbone Jones (10 Mar 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> The International Fund for Animal Welfare's Brussels office attacked not just the seal hunt, but also the very idea that seal meat could be the central part of a gourmet meal.
> 
> "The fact that the meat is only being consumed for political purposes, *and that it needs to be wrapped in double smoked bacon to kill the taste, clearly demonstrates that it is not particularly palatable*," the IFAW said in a news release.



Harsh critisism  from a country who's gastronomical claim to fame consists of sliced potatoes, deep fried in lard and the friggin' waffle :


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (10 Mar 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ]and that it needs to be wrapped in double smoked bacon to kill the taste, clearly demonstrates that it is not particularly palatable



No, he's right.  So I just opened my fridge and chucked out all my filet mignon's I was going to have for supper.



Moron :clown:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Mar 2010)

On CGN, people were noting that in older pictures sealers were using Sniders and Martini-Henery's in the hunt.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Mar 2010)

:boring: slow news day?  :boring:


----------



## Jacqueline (16 Mar 2010)

I changed my opinion, and went vegetarian. Only eat sealmeat if ur on the brink of death. It's dirty filthy stank. :nod:


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2010)

Miss Hydro said:
			
		

> I changed my opinion, and went vegetarian. Only eat sealmeat if ur on the brink of death. It's dirty filthy stank. :nod:



Welcome back Miss JDro --- I didn't even need to look at your profile to realize it was you. The last three words of your post yelled out to me. Funny, I didn't see your post in the "User Name Change" thread; am I just blind?

Seal meat rocks!! I actually enjoyed it immensly ... and the whale too. Ostrich is the very best. Zebra, gemsbok, springbok (sorry to all you RCDs out there  )... all good. But, deer & moose do nothing for me.

Bear was good though I've only had it once. I HATE rabbit.

Gimme my meat & gimme my potatos --- I'm good with that.


----------



## Franko (16 Mar 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Welcome back Miss JDro --- I didn't even need to look at your profile to realize it was you. The last three words of your post yelled out to me. Funny, I didn't see your post in the "User Name Change" thread; am I just blind?



No, you are not.

Miss JDro....first post in _exactly_ one year under a new persona. 

Please go to the Admin section and start a "User Name Change" thread so the rest of the membership can know who you are.



			
				Miss Hydro said:
			
		

> I changed my opinion, and went vegetarian. Only eat sealmeat if ur on the brink of death. It's dirty filthy stank. :nod:



So when have you eaten seal?

Regards


----------



## leroi (16 Mar 2010)

Where can we purchase seal meat? It looks delicious. Can't find it in Guelph.

Also have trouble finding duck and goose liver to make one of my favorite dishes, "blackened game livers."

I've proudly eaten the following Canadian wildlife and loved it:  North Bay area spring bear, moose, deer, ruffed grouse. 

Southern Ontario bison and ostrich.

Georgian Bay turtle and small "lobsters" which are actually crawfish and juicy Honey Harbour "cuisses de grenouilles"--fried crispy in garlic butter.

 My favorite freshwater fish is Lake Kipawa Quebec spring pickerel--always most easily fished when the black flies are the worst (have accidentally eaten a few of the latter,  too.)

Love salmon and trout but not pike--even if they're fun to catch.

Agree with Vern on the rabbit though.  Yuck!


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2010)

leroi said:
			
		

> Where can we purchase seal meat? It looks delicious. Can't find it in Guelph.
> 
> Also have trouble finding duck and goose liver to make one of my favorite dishes, "blackened game livers."



Apparently, it is becoming more popular in Quebec - I can't seem to find any sources in Ontario.

http://www.capitalnews.ca/index.php/news/sealing-the-deal-on-a-new-delicacy

I actually experienced seal for the first time during my Arctic Indoctrination course in 1985. Pangnirtung, NWT (now Nunavut). Went on an expediton with a local family for their hunt. Their little boy (probably 10 or 11) is the one who got the seal --- shot it from the boat; we hauled it in and headed back to the camp on shore. They went right to work divvy it up --- and I tried some bits, raw and still warm. They were tastey, but am unsure of what "bits" in particular they were. I preferred it cooked however.

A whale was also gotten during the same time period ... and was a community event. The first bite was a little 'different' to anything I'd ever had before, but it _was_ good. 

As for goose and duck in your area ... I did manage to find this (apparently their farm is just north of Guelph), hope it helps:

http://www.thebutchersorganic.com/localfarmers.html


----------



## leroi (16 Mar 2010)

Thanks Vern!

Here I am sitting in what some call an 'agricultural haven' and didn't even look beyond my urban grocery stores to the many surrounding farms.

I should look too at the Mennonite communities for game livers.

Maybe I'll have to travel to taste seal meat.


----------



## ballz (16 Mar 2010)

Hmmm... with the warm winter and lack of ice, seals are actually having their pups on the beach here in Newfoundland.

PM me, I may be able to arrange a cash job. I'm sure I've got a spare broom handle and steel spike laying around somewhere. :nod:

I'm kidding, I'm kidding... I can't do cash jobs.

What do you all have against rabbit? I got my nan to have 20 bottles ready and waiting for me when I went on leave in Feb... that'll get me till next season (October/November) since I won't be home this summer haha. I honestly like rabbit more than almost everything.


----------



## armyvern (16 Mar 2010)

ballz said:
			
		

> What do you all have against rabbit?



It made me gag.

Other than that, I like my meat.


----------



## Old Sweat (16 Mar 2010)

I don't mind rabbit for a change. As for other game, I love moose, caribou and venison in that order.

One of my least memorable dining experiences was whale hamburger when I was on a brigade exercise attached to the Field Artillery Battalion, Brigade North in Norge.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2010)

*Cooking with seal, brought to you by the EU*

The Fur Institute of Canada is planning to produce English and French versions of *a seal cookbook originally published by the European Union – the year before the EU banned imports of Canadian seal products*. 

Now something of an embarrassment for the EU, the large-format, hardbound 128-page Seal in the Modern Kitchen – published only in Swedish, Finnish and Norwegian – had never received much international notice. 

But last week, the original co-ordinator of the cookbook project, Anita Storm, angry at the EU’s seal ban, gave the fur institute the green light to produce its own versions of the book, which features recipes for such haute cuisine dishes as herb-stuffed seal schnitzel and seal Wellington with Madeira sauce. 

“It’s a really slick cookbook. Jamie Oliver-style,” said David Barry, the institute’s sealing-committee co-ordinator. 

More at link

That's rather ironic, no?   ???


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Apr 2010)

..and the first print copy should go to Michaelle Jean.


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ..and the first print copy should go to Michaelle Jean.



And the second to Sara Green, Miss Newfoundland and Labrador.


----------



## Strike (9 Apr 2010)

Was watching TV last night and a commercial came on for the US Humane Society.  Flashes of domestic animals here and there that had been mistreated, etc, etc and then a quick flash of a harp seal with the hunter about to club it.  WTF does the US Humane Society have to do with the hunt of wild game animals in Canada?


----------



## Jacqueline (9 Apr 2010)

> So when have you eaten seal?



A long time ago... reminds me off bacon fat without the flavour.  :-X


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Apr 2010)

I saw this and it cracked me up.  Some might consider it in poor taste, but it is just too ludicrous to take seriously.  Who lets their baby go out on the ice by itself anyway?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Apr 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I saw this and it cracked me up.  Some might consider it in poor taste, but it is just too ludicrous to take seriously.  Who lets their baby go out on the ice by itself anyway?



And where did the seal buy the club?


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Apr 2010)

Oh, I love it!  ZC: that sums up their "movement".  110% power, all the time, at ludicrous speed.  I suppose we should show a chicken eating the ova of humans, or a cow drinking human milk, or a pig barbequeing ribs.  "Adam" ribs.  >


----------



## ballz (11 Apr 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Oh, I love it!  ZC: that sums up their "movement".  110% power, all the time, at ludicrous speed.  I suppose we should show a chicken eating the ova of humans, or a cow drinking human milk, or a pig barbequeing ribs.  "Adam" ribs.  >



Perhaps if we can photoshop those images well enough, I'll bet at least half of the crazies will believe it's real and lose their fuzzy wuzzy ideals of cute cuddly creatures and then we meatitarians will be free at last.


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Apr 2010)

They should shoot a season of "seal wars" a spin off of "whale wars".  Watch the nut cases harass the sealers, getting warned to back off, and then watch as try and resist arrest like in cops after they try and outrun a chopper lol.  

Anyone else think this would make a good show  ;D


----------



## GAP (11 Apr 2010)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> They should shoot a season of "seal wars" a spin off of "whale wars".  Watch the nut cases harass the sealers, getting warned to back off, and then watch as try and resist arrest like in cops after they try and outrun a chopper lol.



Only if we get to watch them run off the edge of the ice floes, thrash around a whole lot, get hypothermia, go inert,......hehehehe..... ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (11 Apr 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> ...or a cow drinking human milk...



That reminds me of that time back in college when...I mean...d'oh.

I meant to say I saw this website one time that...wait...

So the Leafs are done, huh?


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Apr 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Only if we get to watch them run off the edge of the ice floes, thrash around a whole lot, get hypothermia, go inert,......hehehehe..... ;D



I was thinking more along the lines of their boats being used as target practice by the Navy; but that could work.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Apr 2010)

Unrealted to seals, another hippie poster that was in the email that the seal/club one was in.  Also amusing


----------



## Jacqueline (12 Apr 2010)

Another reason not to eat seal, they come back as psychos... and i don't mean navy seals  :-*


----------



## George Wallace (12 Apr 2010)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Unrealted to seals, another hippie poster that was in the email that the seal/club one was in.  Also amusing



Are they trying to tell us that we will "de-evolve"?   >


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Apr 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Are they trying to tell us that we will "de-evolve"?   >



I think they are trying to tell us to forego all technology, professional fields, education and global advantage.  Join a farm collective, plow fields with our bare hands and barely survive.  Proceed to wait for a country that executes hippies to take over our country because we squandered our right to self determination.  This, from people who are unemployable.  Go figure.


----------

